# Giro 2021. (with spoilers )



## Adam4868 (22 Apr 2021)

With two weeks to go media reports that Groupama-FDJ is taking Thibaut Pinot off Giro d'Italia list.Back problems still niggling him ? 
As for Ineos team for Giro d'Italia... Bernal, Castroviejo, Ganna, Martinez, Moscon, Puccio, Sivakov, Sosa according to Gazzeta.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2021)

Only two weeks to go! Looking forward to it more than ever


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2021)

My favourite GT.

Is this the first race where Ineos/Sky have fielded a team with no UK riders (if the roster above is correct)?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> My favourite GT.
> 
> Is this the first race where Ineos/Sky have fielded a team with no UK riders (if the roster above is correct)?


2015/2016...Sky I know, but same thing.
I do love the Giro myself,been to quite a few and it helps as it's Italy 😁 But there all the best when there on ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2021)

Watching Giro 2020 highlights on Eurosport right now, great stuff 
Not got to the Stelvio yet either.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2021)

Good to see Groenewegen in the line up for Jumbo.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1386959155991306241?s=19


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Good to see Groenewegen in the line up for Jumbo.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1386959155991306241?s=19



I hooe he doesn't get stick j from fans or other riders


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> I hooe he doesn't get stick j from fans or other riders


Me too,they've made their peace.Im not taking anything away from the accident but I'm sure he's had enough sh1te to deal with himself.


----------



## matticus (28 Apr 2021)

Day 7 of this thread and I have yet to see any Spoilers


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> Day 7 of this thread and I have yet to see any Spoilers


Do you really want me to tell you who wins ?


----------



## matticus (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Do you really want me to tell you who wins ?


Of course!

 (if you don't tell the bookies)


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> Of course!
> 
> (if you don't tell the bookies)


Landa...keep it to yourself.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Landa...keep it to yourself.


Landa hope and glory?


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Good to see Groenewegen in the line up for Jumbo.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1386959155991306241?s=19



Looking at that team suggests they're all in for the Tour! 
Poor George Bennett


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Landa hope and glory?


The Landa that time forgot ?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Looking at that team suggests they're all in for the Tour!
> Poor George Bennett


DSM look to have a better chance,keep forgetting Bardet is there.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> DSM look to have a better chance,keep forgetting Bardet is there.


Call me negative, but with Bardet they have a better chance of him getting in a futile attack and fading to finish 14th...


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Call me negative, but with Bardet they have a better chance of him getting in a futile attack and fading to finish 14th...


Give the lad a chance !


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Give the lad a chance !


At 50-1, Adam, put your money where you're mouth is

Even the bookies reckon Nibali has a better chance than Romain... and Nibs has no chance


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> At 50-1, Adam, put your money where you're mouth is
> 
> Even the bookies reckon Nibali has a better chance than Romain... and Nibs has no chance


And a broken wrist....see thats the difference between me and you.I give everyone a chance 😁 Joking apart I've always had a soft spot for Bardet,couldn't TT to save his life though ! AG2R were a pretty good atta king team to watch a few years ago.


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> And a broken wrist....see thats the difference between me and you.I give everyone a chance 😁 Joking apart I've always had a soft spot for Bardet,couldn't TT to save his life though ! AG2R were a pretty good atta king team to watch a few years ago.


It's true Adam, you're a much more caring and forgiving bloke than me!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> I hooe he doesn't get stick j from fans or other riders


It'll be interesting to see if he is willing to go shoulder to shoulder in the sprints.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> At 50-1, Adam, put your money where you're mouth is
> 
> Even the bookies reckon Nibali has a better chance than Romain... and Nibs has no chance


Is it time for that Bob Hope line?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Is it time for that Bob Hope line?


Don't you come in all doom and gloom aswell...who's your pick Nick ?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> It'll be interesting to see if he is willing to go shoulder to shoulder in the sprints.


Don't see why not ?.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2021)

InRng course preview at https://inrng.com/giro/ but nothing on the riders yet.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't you come in all doom and gloom aswell...who's your pick Nick ?


The obvious choice is Bernal but I'm v interested to see how Evenepoul goes; he has all the characteristics of someone who could win the Giro but surely it's too big an ask?

Outsider....Jai Hindley (he's 28-1...probably needs a couple of favourites to crash, but pro cyclists do have a habit of crashing)


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> The obvious choice is Bernal but I'm v interested to see how Evenepoul goes; he has all the characteristics of someone who could win the Giro but surely it's too big an ask?
> 
> Outsider....Jai Hindley (he's 28-1...probably needs a couple of favourites to crash, but pro cyclists do have a habit of crashing)


Before you put your money down on Hindley he's 33/1 😁 
Simon Yates ? Agree about Evenpoel but who knows after his time out...Same for Bernal but I'm guessing if there sending him as a leader Sir Dave will know what his form is.Looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## nickyboy (1 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Before you put your money down on Hindley he's 33/1 😁
> Simon Yates ? Agree about Evenpoel but who knows after his time out...Same for Bernal but I'm guessing if there sending him as a leader Sir Dave will know what his form is.Looking forward to it anyway.


You always pick whatever British favourite there is in the races Adam so I purposely don't so as to provide balance 

Hindley is a decent price (for you gamblers out there) for an E/W bet. As I said, pro cyclists crash a lot and it would just take a couple to go down and he's in the shake up


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> You always pick whatever British favourite there is in the races Adam so I purposely don't so as to provide balance
> 
> Hindley is a decent price (for you gamblers out there) for an E/W bet. As I said, pro cyclists crash a lot and it would just take a couple to go down and he's in the shake up


Very rarely back favourites Nick,not enough money in it for what I bet.
I start the season with 20 quid and see how I go.Last year I had some big ish wins which gave me a profit of 260 quid.Had only a couple of wins so far this year...there's time yet 😁 Had Sivakof for the Giro e/w he better pull his socks up.
Had Thomas for Romandie aswell


----------



## rich p (1 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Very rarely back favourites Nick,not enough money in it for what I bet.
> I start the season with 20 quid and see how I go.Last year I had some big ish wins which gave me a profit of 260 quid.Had only a couple of wins so far this year...there's time yet 😁 Had Sivakof for the Giro e/w he better pull his socks up.
> Had Thomas for Romandie aswell


Good call on G if he doesn't throw himself off his bike again


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Good call on G if he doesn't throw himself off his bike again


Downsides....it's wet ! 
Upsides....he will be that pissed off I'm sure he'll smash it tommorow 😁


----------



## rich p (3 May 2021)

Is Adam Yates not doing either the Giro or Tour?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Is Adam Yates not doing either the Giro or Tour?


I doubt it with the rumoured teams mentioned.Theres so many potential leaders it's a tough call.Vuelta maybe ?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Is Adam Yates not doing either the Giro or Tour?


He's on the provisional list for the Vuelta Rich.


----------



## Milzy (3 May 2021)

Are we having a fantasy giro this year?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Are we having a fantasy giro this year?


Does anybody want to enter and I'll try and set up ?


----------



## rich p (3 May 2021)

Ada


Adam4868 said:


> Does anybody want to enter and I'll try and set up ?


Adam, I've taken the liberty of setting it up


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Ada
> 
> Adam, I've taken the liberty of setting it up


Phew...I can have another beer then 😁


----------



## rich p (3 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Phew...I can have another beer then 😁


🍺🍺🍺

Show some self-restraint, man, I'm on my second


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

rich p said:


> 🍺🍺🍺
> 
> Show some self-restraint, man, I'm on my second


One more and I feel a siesta coming on....rudely interrupted usually by "your snoring and dribbling ! Either get to bed or wake up ! "


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

Back to the Giro,few riders who don't seem to have shown their form again this year ? For the Giro I'm mainly thinking Vlasof,really rated him and hope he can make a decent enough challenge.


----------



## Bonus (5 May 2021)

Looking forward to this. Hope we have some coverage here on Spanish TV!


----------



## Milzy (5 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Back to the Giro,few riders who don't seem to have shown their form again this year ? For the Giro I'm mainly thinking Vlasof,really rated him and hope he can make a decent enough challenge.


I think he will do well. Do you risk putting him in the team though?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> I think he will do well. Do you risk putting him in the team though?


As a climber ? Why not,although haven't even picked my team !


----------



## Milzy (5 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As a climber ? Why not,although haven't even picked my team !


He will shine after the first week. The winner should get a box of haribos.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2021)

Bernal says he needs to find his old sparkle at the Giro...

...prosecco or asti spumante?

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eg...d-sparkle-and-confidence-at-the-giro-ditalia/


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Bernal says he needs to find his old sparkle at the Giro...
> 
> ...prosecco or asti spumante?
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eg...d-sparkle-and-confidence-at-the-giro-ditalia/


You'd have thought his team docs etc would know if he wasn't match fit ? I hope he is,it seems an age ago since he burst on the screen at the Tour 😁 and I don't think we saw the best of him then.Climbing wise the third week looks tough ! I'll stick my neck out and say he can loose a bit of time at the TT and he'll still win it....from a totally neutral fan point of view obviously 🙄


----------



## mjr (7 May 2021)

Competition to pick the Sunday stage winners on www.theCyclingPodcast.com

Among other things, their preview episode speculates that Nibali will be hunting stages and prioritising Olympic gold this year.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 May 2021)

At least it's not raining for the TT.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

No surprises stage 1 as Ganna take the win!
He has to be one of the best TT riders we've seen .


----------



## rich p (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 587768
> 
> 
> No surprises stage 1 as Ganna take the win!
> He has to be one of the best TT riders we've seen .


He's been saving himself to get you better odds Adam


----------



## mjr (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 587768
> 
> 
> No surprises stage 1 as Ganna take the win!
> He has to be one of the best TT riders we've seen .


Bit poor taste image with what's befallen the Hitachi Intercity Expresses today.

A convincing win. TTs still dull as hell, though.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

mjr said:


> Bit poor taste image with what's befallen the Hitachi Intercity Expresses today.
> 
> A convincing win. TTs still dull as hell, though.


FFS. Wind your neck in.Its only you could make that connection !
Don't watch it if it's boring ?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

rich p said:


> He's been saving himself to get you better odds Adam


Took Ganna and Vlasov out of my fantasy team...both had great TTs 🙄


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Took Ganna and Vlasov out of my fantasy team...both had great TTs 🙄


To squeeze more Grenadiers into your team? 
I'm sure it made sense at the time!
And may well do in 3 weeks time!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> To squeeze more Grenadiers into your team?
> I'm sure it made sense at the time!
> And may well do in 3 weeks time!


Think I had Bernal and Sivakov.....just to keep my hand in so to speak 😁


----------



## Milzy (8 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Took Ganna and Vlasov out of my fantasy team...both had great TTs 🙄


I did exactly the same. Still might not be a mistake. Long 3 weeks.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2021)

Does anyone know if there's an hour-long highlights on TV anywhere for people who can't watch it live?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Does anyone know if there's an hour-long highlights on TV anywhere for people who can't watch it live?


No I don't think there is,on SC4 by all accounts and Welsh commentary.Would you not just sign up to Eurosport even for a month ? Think it's 6.99 for a month.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Does anyone know if there's an hour-long highlights on TV anywhere for people who can't watch it live?


It's on Quest at 7pm daily so I record that and watch it when it suits me.

PS And it looks like they *stream the highlights on Discovery+*. You will have to register, but it seems to be free to view.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

Some bad luck here ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamIsraelSUN/status/1391069318536966144?s=19


----------



## Milzy (9 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Some bad luck here !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamIsraelSUN/status/1391069318536966144?s=19



Awful news one min you’re racing safely at 40mph then tootling back to a hotel game over.


----------



## Martinsnos (9 May 2021)

Just watching the TT a day late and noticing team cars ‘pushing’ the riders along!!!


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2021)

well , they all got that intermediate sprint wrong ,


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2021)

Tim Merlier for alpecin fenix takes the win after a SLLOOO WWWWW day


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2021)

not sure who it was but one of gavirias own team mates put him into the barriers


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> not sure who it was but one of gavirias own team mates put him into the barriers


Yeah saw that, worse than the Hamilton-Bottas overtake


----------



## mjr (9 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> well , they all got that intermediate sprint wrong ,


When they're bored of racing for the km banners, they will start racing for speed limit signs! 

Great win for Merlier but glad I went for a ride in the sun. Proper GT racing might start tomorrow


----------



## Milzy (9 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tim Merlier for alpecin fenix takes the win after a SLLOOO WWWWW day


I took him out of my team last min too. There’s a long way to go yet, anything could happen.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tim Merlier for alpecin fenix takes the win after a SLLOOO WWWWW day


There was almost a race at the end.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2021)

There's a few more lumps today


----------



## matticus (10 May 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> Just watching the TT a day late and noticing team cars ‘pushing’ the riders along!!!


What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
(they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

matticus said:


> What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
> (they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)


More likely the cars drafting Ganna ?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

rich p said:


> There's a few more lumps today


Highlights for me....usually like a nap around 3


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2021)

It looks a bit damp out there today


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

Right home early for once....got to be Sagans to lose looking at this ? 20k to go.


----------



## philk56 (10 May 2021)

Brilliant finish!


----------



## rich p (10 May 2021)

I love it when the relative unkown wins from a charging peloton


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

You think he was happy to win that 
Good for Wanty aswell !


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

You see his interview lol....

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1391773691957202945?s=19


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You see his interview lol....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1391773691957202945?s=19




I'm not a fan of swearing but that is utterly hilarious and quite adorable too.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm not a fan of swearing but that is utterly hilarious and quite adorable too.


I wonder if Quest will get trouble for broadcasting that before 8pm! (Not that exact interview but he used the same vocab to them)


----------



## matticus (11 May 2021)

Great to see! And he gave it everything, well deserved.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2021)

bit damp again..


----------



## rich p (11 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> bit damp again..


Filthy weather and it tends to bugger up the coverage


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Shorts and t shirt in St Anne's.....living the dream


----------



## rich p (11 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Shorts and t shirt in St Anne's.....living the dream


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

rich p said:


> View attachment 588203


I've never come second in anything !


----------



## rich p (11 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I've never come second in anything !


....


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

rich p said:


> ....


Leave it !


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

You riding today @rich p 

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1392067420286820357?s=19


----------



## Martinsnos (11 May 2021)

Jumbo Visma car was about 3m at one stage. According to the commentators there is a very small benefit up y


matticus said:


> What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
> (they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)


o


matticus said:


> What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
> (they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)



Jumbo Visma car was about 3m at o


matticus said:


> What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
> (they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)



J


matticus said:


> What was the closest you saw a car? At "typical" follow distance the effect would be negligible, I think.
> (they'll get more benefit over the 3 weeks from Motos driving too close in _front _of them!)



Jumbo Visma car was about 3m at one stage (helicopter shot). 
According to the commentators, there is a mild effect at 10m and quite a considerable effect at 5m.


----------



## matticus (11 May 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> Jumbo Visma car was about 3m at one stage (helicopter shot).
> According to the commentators, there is a mild effect at 10m and quite a considerable effect at 5m.


[You didn't have to quote me 3 times! I'm flattered though  ]

3metres - to me - is unacceptable. I don't recall seeing that in a televised race*, it would certainly ring alarm bells. I watched the highlights of this one, and probably not in great detail. Mostly saw riders taking corners at "brave" speeds, and gurning the last 400m to the finish.
I haven't seen the relevant regs, but that feels dodgy just on safety grounds. What possible justification does the DS have? They're all wearing radios - so no need to shout at your rider - and anyway the team car's prime function is mechanical backup.

Last time I read up on this 10metres was too far back to feel a difference, but speeds do go up, and aero studies/simulations get better.

*Worth watching Francesco Moser footage from his Giro win - note the motorbikes!


----------



## mjr (11 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Filthy weather and it tends to bugger up the coverage


I was wondering why all the long slowmo replays of yesterday.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2021)

Pippo pulling the pelotonalmost singlehandedly like a.......erm. Pulling very very hard. What an engine!


----------



## mjr (11 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Pippo pulling the pelotonalmost singlehandedly like a.......erm. Pulling very very hard. What an engine!


Privilege of pink today is not spending all day eating wheel-sprayed road crud!

50km to go, 7min40 gap. Have they let the break go or are the climbs hard enough to catch them all?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Surely there not gonna make it again !


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Pippo pulling the pelotonalmost singlehandedly like a.......erm. Pulling very very hard. What an engine!


Not much higher praise than this from Kelly !
Sean Kelly: "Ganna looks cool on the bike". The King has spoken.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Some painful faces out there 😁


----------



## GuyBoden (11 May 2021)

Not proper rain, it even looks warm(ish).


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Not proper rain, it even looks warm(ish).


Where are you Guy..Antarctica 😁 Looked brutal !


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2021)

Tough day in northern Italy! I need to stop complaining about a bit of drizzle


----------



## GuyBoden (11 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tough day in northern Italy! I need to stop complaining about a bit of drizzle


Nowhere near as bad as my rides in hail stones last week.

Enjoyed the race, things are getting interesting.


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2021)

Very disappointed at João Almeida. Flagging so early on after a good Giro last year. Quick step don’t like paying high wages so maybe they’ll negotiate him down or let him go.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Very disappointed at João Almeida. Flagging so early on after a good Giro last year. Quick step don’t like paying high wages so maybe they’ll negotiate him down or let him go.


Almeida is going at the end of the season anyway.At least we now know Evenpoel is the chosen one.


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Almeida is going at the end of the season anyway.At least we now know Evenpoel is the chosen one.


Remco looked very tired in his eyes today. Didn’t lose much but will he burn out near the end? Nobody can say anything for sure.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2021)

Well, my uninspiring tip of Bernal looked decent. My outsider e/w of Jai Hindley looked decidedly second hand

I wonder if Yates will improve or will @Adam4868 be crying himself to sleep as the Giro progresses?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Remco looked very tired in his eyes today. Didn’t lose much but will he burn out near the end? Nobody can say anything for sure.


I can....as long as there's no mishaps or bad backs Bernal will win 😁
Looked good today.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Well, my uninspiring tip of Bernal looked decent. My outsider e/w of Jai Hindley looked decidedly second hand
> 
> I wonder if Yates will improve or will @Adam4868 be crying himself to sleep as the Giro progresses?


I only mentioned Yates as a option....although I'm sure he'll improve.Im Ineos through and through ! Well most of the time 😁


----------



## rich p (11 May 2021)

Bang goes my 5 quid punt on Almeida - the useless lump!


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2021)

Press photo of Almeida post race


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Well, my uninspiring tip of Bernal looked decent. My outsider e/w of Jai Hindley looked decidedly second hand
> 
> I wonder if Yates will improve or will @Adam4868 be crying himself to sleep as the Giro progresses?


I can see Landa putting in constant digs & Bernal chasing them all down. Can’t wait for big climb stages.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> I can see Landa putting in constant digs & Bernal chasing them all down. Can’t wait for big climb stages.


Heard it too many times with Landa...maybe top 10 at best I think. It's only stage 4 so a long way to go.Not much in it with the GC men.


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Heard it too many times with Landa...maybe top 10 at best I think. It's only stage 4 so a long way to go.Not much in it with the GC men.
> View attachment 588264


He’s actually got a brilliant team around him, he knows it’s most likely his last chance for a grand tour. It’s all in for Landa.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2021)

For me...Landa has never seemed to live up to the hype for one reason or another


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> For me...Landa has never seemed to live up to the hype for one reason or another


The reason is he can't outclimb the top guys to make up for his rubbish TT


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Give the poor bloke a chance.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Well, _THAT _was odd... Quest (on Freesat) broadcast the highlights of Saturday's TT instead of today's road stage! 

I've had to watch it on Eurosport catch-up instead.

Pretty foul day out there - ugh!


PS I just happened to change to Quest at about 00:30 and they were showing stage 4 instead of the scheduled episode of _Wheeler Dealers_... Obviously, somebody had _finally _noticed that Fred had clicked on the wrong button earlier!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> The reason is he can't outclimb the top guys to make up for his rubbish TT


As long as he's got half a hour on Evenpoel going into the final TT should be fine....


----------



## Milzy (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As long as he's got half a hour on Evenpoel going into the final TT should be fine....


Remco could crack in week 3 though.


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2021)

At least they have some  today


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Remco could crack in week 3 though.


Yea and Landa in Pink....the heats getting to you 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> At least they have some  today


About time ... Modena looks nice, will put that on the list


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

*Favourites 5th stage 2021 Giro d’Italia*
*** Caleb Ewan, Tim Merlier, Dylan Groenewegen
** David Dekker, Elia Viviani, Giacomo Nizzolo
* Fernando Gaviria, Matteo Moschetti, Peter Sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> *Favourites 5th stage 2021 Giro d’Italia*
> *** Caleb Ewan, Tim Merlier, Dylan Groenewegen
> ** David Dekker, Elia Viviani, Giacomo Nizzolo
> * Fernando Gaviria, Matteo Moschetti, Peter Sagan


Sagan for me


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sagan for me


I'm going Merlier


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm going Merlier


Greedy...he's had one already !


----------



## MasterDabber (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> About time ... Modena looks nice, will put that on the list


A lot of lovely towns in that area.... Bologna, Parma, Ravenna and at Modena you've got the choice of two Ferrari Museums.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

Classic sprint transition strage is great for a mid-stage nap


----------



## MasterDabber (12 May 2021)

First time I've seeen them go through Rimini with no mention of Pantani (unless I missed it - ES).


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> First time I've seeen them go through Rimini with no mention of Pantani (unless I missed it - ES).


He did get a mention earlier!
Sivakov down and looking pretty shabby


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

rich p said:


> He did get a mention earlier!
> Sivakov down and looking pretty shabby


Argument with a tree.....doesn't look comfy that's for sure.


----------



## MasterDabber (12 May 2021)

rich p said:


> He did get a mention earlier!


I missed that then - not been watching much of it - been decorating today - but I did see them go through Rimini and was expecting them to mention him.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I missed that then - not been watching much of it - been decorating today - but I did see them go through Rimini and was expecting them to mention him.


I think it was Cesenatico for Pantani they said


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

Landa down and possibly out too


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

He's not moving much


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Feck that's Landa done for ! Nasty crash


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

Ewan takes it - Merlier clipped out the twat!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Ewan takes it - Merlier clipped out the twat!


I shouldn't have tipped Merlier, he needs toe clips. Hope Landa's ok?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Don't think he clipped out ? But busy enough banging his bars in anger ! 
Fecking chaos those sprints...looks like Landa out and possibly Sivakov.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

I'm not sure he wasnt just cut up by Ewan ?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not sure he wasnt just cut up by Ewan ?


I'll send him an apology!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Both Sivakof and Landa out.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, _THAT _was odd... Quest (on Freesat) broadcast the highlights of Saturday's TT instead of today's road stage!



It's nearly time for Orla on Quest @ColinJ 

Concentrate @ColinJ , concentrate, concentrate on the race, the race, not Orlas's legs, the race.................


----------



## Martinsnos (12 May 2021)

matticus said:


> [You didn't have to quote me 3 times! I'm flattered though  ]
> 
> 3metres - to me - is unacceptable. I don't recall seeing that in a televised race*, it would certainly ring alarm bells. I watched the highlights of this one, and probably not in great detail. Mostly saw riders taking corners at "brave" speeds, and gurning the last 400m to the finish.
> I haven't seen the relevant regs, but that feels dodgy just on safety grounds. What possible justification does the DS have? They're all wearing radios - so no need to shout at your rider - and anyway the team car's prime function is mechanical backup.
> ...


Something very odd was going on with my phone!
A very interesting read thank you.


----------



## Milzy (12 May 2021)

That was a terrible crash on the road furniture. I can see more bad crashes to come TBH.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Brutal sport,all that time in training and it's wiped out in a split second.Sprint stages definitely seem the worse ? Especially when your navigating city/town centres with road furniture.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1392544619108478983?s=19


----------



## GuyBoden (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Both Sivakof and Landa out.



Yes, Landa has abandoned, the race run in had too many road hazards.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, Landa has abandoned, the race run in had too many road hazards.


Sivakof aswell,shoulder injury !


----------



## mjr (12 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> That was a terrible crash on the road furniture. I can see more bad crashes to come TBH.


Eurosport commentators seemed to think he'd hit the marshal warning of the traffic island.

I'll be surprised if Dombrowski starts tomorrow, after he was involved in the same crash as Landa.


----------



## Milzy (12 May 2021)

It takes the biscuit they ban the super tuck before someone crashes but every year loads go down hard because of all the town obstacles.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Broken collarbone and ribs for Landa 😟


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> It's nearly time for Orla on Quest @ColinJ


The first thing that she did on the highlights show this evening was to apologise for 'Fred' clicking the wrong button yesterday! What amazed me was that nobody noticed. I could see them getting a few minutes in but an hour of it? 

I didn't know who Orla is (apart from the fact that she is presenting the Giro highlights on Quest) so I searched for info... she has an *interesting background* and knows what she is talking about.

Oh, and I thought that the last few km today were pretty dicey too... Sprints are dangerous enough without funnelling the peloton down an obstacle course!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Broken collarbone and ribs for Landa 😟


Lets hope he's sorted for TdF, hope he is back soon.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lets hope he's sorted for TdF, hope he is back soon.


Six weeks at least I'd say,same for Sivakof broken collarbone.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Six weeks at least I'd say,same for Sivakof broken collarbone.


Should be sorted then, late TdF this year, its the mental impact after those type of crashes. Fingers crossed for him, great rider.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Should be sorted then, late TdF this year, its the mental impact after those type of crashes. Fingers crossed for him, great rider.


Yes hopefully....not easy to watch here's the crash from a different angle.Fecking lethal ! Youd think maybe they could have some sort of warning well before these obstacles.No room for error at that speed.

View: https://twitter.com/ruedalenticular/status/1392558171437285376?s=19


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes hopefully....not easy to watch here's the crash from a different angle.Fecking lethal ! Youd think maybe they could have some sort of warning well before these obstacles.No room for error at that speed.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ruedalenticular/status/1392558171437285376?s=19



Feck! What were they doing 50+ kph?


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes hopefully....not easy to watch here's the crash from a different angle.Fecking lethal ! Youd think maybe they could have some sort of warning well before these obstacles.No room for error at that speed.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ruedalenticular/status/1392558171437285376?s=19



They interviewed deGent after the stage and he said there were about 10 warnings of the central road furniture over the race radio.
Races have to finish in towns for commercial reasons and this means the fastest part of the race is on narrowest roads wth most road furniture. I don't think there is much more you can do. It just needs one rider to not pay attention to the warnings (Dombrowski?) and that's that


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

That was fekin horrible, .... bring on the climbing


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> That was fekin horrible, .... bring on the climbing


Today's MTF is almost exactly Snake Pass x 3. So I would be something like 1hr 5mins (on a good day). Be interesting to see the times. I'm guessing about 30 minutes


----------



## mjr (13 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes hopefully....not easy to watch here's the crash from a different angle.Fecking lethal ! Youd think maybe they could have some sort of warning well before these obstacles.No room for error at that speed.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ruedalenticular/status/1392558171437285376?s=19



What sort of warning would you suggest besides the giant pedestrian crossing signs hanging above the road, the centre line going solid and then widening into hatching, the huge orange padding strapped to the front of the island, the marshal blowing a whistle and waving a flag and reportedly the warnings over race radio?

Looks from that clip like Dombrowski hit the marshal and then his bike took out the others. ☹


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

mjr said:


> the marshal blowing a whistle


according to what was said on tv yesterday the marshall didnt have a whistle , which was part of the problem , normally if you are a few riders back you could here the whistle,... even if you couldnt see an obstacle because of riders in front you would know an obstacle is there.


as for....the centre line going solid and then widening into hatching, do you think you would notice that in the middle of a peleton at the speeds they was doing yesterday.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

mjr said:


> What sort of warning would you suggest besides the giant pedestrian crossing signs hanging above the road, the centre line going solid and then widening into hatching, the huge orange padding strapped to the front of the island, the marshal blowing a whistle and waving a flag and reportedly the warnings over race radio?
> 
> Looks from that clip like Dombrowski hit the marshal and then his bike took out the others. ☹


Something high up ? Visible from far away ? Wrapped in bubble wrap ?


----------



## mjr (13 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to Kelly on the telly he did have a whistle. Although who knows ... they only have the same TV pics as us.


That, plus I thought I could hear a whistle on the blurry phone video shared on twitter which stops when the marshal falls.

The orange mat was already about 50% taller than the sign it was strapped to. Any taller and it could fall in wind or it would need support ropes which are themselves a risk and it still wouldn't come close to the large overhead signs.

I suspect the only good extra measure is to remove the islands which will increase the cost to host towns, price some out and reduce RCS income. Or we reconsider the idea stopping the GC clock at the town limits on sprint stages so only the sprint trains are trying to hang onto the bunch through the difficult road layouts.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2021)

Lousy weather again...

...bet you're glad you're not there Adam


----------



## rich p (13 May 2021)

Remco is so much more mature at 21 than I was...

...am!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Lousy weather again...
> 
> ...bet you're glad you're not there Adam


Don't....I miss holidays more than even the pub !


----------



## mjr (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> according to what was said on tv yesterday the marshall didnt have a whistle [...]
> as for....the centre line going solid and then widening into hatching, do you think you would notice that in the middle of a peleton at the speeds they was doing yesterday.


That's different to the TV I heard.

Maybe I would notice the danger line, or maybe not, but it is just one warning among many. The question is open to you too: what warnings would you add?

I post here to discuss the race but I am frankly astonished by the reaction to this crash which looks like rider inattention on a common road layout marked up in a totally typical way. I condemn stuff like those unmarked low white bollards on a bend that took Tony Martin out a while back but this???


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

mjr said:


> That's different to the TV I heard.
> 
> Maybe I would notice the danger line, or maybe not, but it is just one warning among many. The question is open to you too: what warnings would you add?
> 
> I post here to discuss the race but I am frankly astonished by the reaction to this crash which looks like rider inattention on a common road layout marked up in a totally typical way. I condemn stuff like those unmarked low white bollards on a bend that took Tony Martin out a while back but this???


Maybe start a different thread ?


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

For a start , if it was down to me , i wouldnt have sprint finishes with so much road furniture , so would negate the issue of extra warnings.




mjr said:


> Maybe I would notice the danger line, or maybe not


but you expect the riders to see it


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Remco is so much more mature at 21 than I was...
> 
> ...am!


Sign of getting old you mention Italy and holidays I think food and wine ! Nowt to do with the country ?


----------



## rich p (13 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sign of getting old you mention Italy and holidays I think food and wine ! Nowt to do with the country ?


I've just googled the caves Dan Lloyd mentioned. I fancy another trip to Marche


----------



## rich p (13 May 2021)

I'm off to pick up the grandkids from school ...I doubt they'll want to watch static camera shots from Italy


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I've just googled the caves Dan Lloyd mentioned. I fancy another trip to Marche


Still at work so I'm gonna miss today's stage till later....thank God I spent 20 and can watch on catch up 🙄
Without turning it into a travel thread,Bergamo has to be one of my favourite city's ! Can't wait to get back.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> For a start , if it was down to me , i wouldnt have sprint finishes with so much road furniture , so would negate the issue of extra warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> but you expect the riders to see it


I think this is sorta what I alluded to. Races have to finish in towns. The towns that pay for the hoopla get some back from the increased footfall in hotels, restaurants, bars etc (in normal time). I think it's fair to say that generally, as you get closer and closer to the centre of towns, the amount of road furniture increases

I did say "there isn't much you more you can do about it". But perhaps there is for something so egregious as a massive bollard in the middle of the road 5km from the finish when the peloton are full gas: some overhead warning thing approaching the hazard, rather like those overhead gantries on motorways warning of lane closures? It's an expensive measure so it would only be the most dangerous road furniture items (like yesterday's)

It's tough on the riders. I watched the onboard camera footage of yesterday's stage. Now of course they are professionals and used to it, and I'm not. But blimey, I would have all on concentrating on not riding into someone without thinking about whistles, pennants, hatched road markings etc when it's full on racing close to the finish


----------



## Nomadski (13 May 2021)

Think someone at the Giro needs to reboot the router. This coverage is awful.


----------



## mjr (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> For a start , if it was down to me , i wouldnt have sprint finishes with so much road furniture , so would negate the issue of extra warnings.


Ok, so you'd prefer a smaller choice of finish towns and so poorer RCS. Understood.



> but you expect the riders to see it


Or one of the other warnings.



nickyboy said:


> But perhaps there is for something so egregious as a massive bollard in the middle of the road 5km from the finish when the peloton are full gas: some overhead warning thing approaching the hazard, rather like those overhead gantries on motorways warning of lane closures? It's an expensive measure so it would only be the most dangerous road furniture items (like yesterday's)


That crossing already had two overhead warning signs.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

Nomadski said:


> Think someone at the Giro needs to reboot the router. This coverage is awful.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

feck knocked off by a team car


----------



## Nomadski (13 May 2021)

Was one car passing something to the driver of the car that hit him?

That was shocking. Car drivers, huh?!


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

Bennet off the back


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I did say "there isn't much you more you can do about it". But perhaps there is for something so egregious as a massive bollard in the middle of the road 5km from the finish when the peloton are full gas



I totally agree with you.

When i went to harrogate to watch the tour de france , bollards, traffic lights, traffic islands were removed from the last few km ,... and they was on nice wide roads.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

Gino Mader Takes the win with 12 seconds to spare, nice to see Dan Martin keep up the pace with egan bernal and evenepoel


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> feck knocked off by a team car



View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1392853804467597320?s=19

Waits for mjr to tell us it's all part of bike racing 🙄


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1392853804467597320?s=19
> 
> Waits for mjr to tell us it's all part of bike racing 🙄





 probably say he should have mirrors on his bike and should shoulder check more often , ....why does that look wrong ....should shoulder


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ouchy. Who was it? What team? own team car?



Team BikeExchange car drove into the back of Deceuninck–Quick-Step's Pieter Serry and floored the Belgian rider in simply disgraceful fashion that is almost unbelievable. 

Giro d'Italia 2021 cycling - 'Disgraceful!' - Team car knocks over Pieter Serry in shocking incident - Cycling video - Eurosport


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ouchy. Who was it? What team? own team car?


Peter Serry QS rider


----------



## Mike_P (13 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> When i went to harrogate to watch the tour de france , bollards, traffic lights, traffic islands were removed from the last few km ,... and they was on nice wide roads.


Removable ones were put in, if not for TdF certainly by the time the UCIs took place and remain in situ.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 May 2021)

Excellent race today, nice bit of rain, a few lumps, but non of the main contenders looked totally dominant. Is Dan Martin going to be consistent or just fade away as usual? 

Well done Mader, great ride.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

Regarding the accident with car.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1392904077948948482?s=19


----------



## Sunny Portrush (13 May 2021)

Too busy yakking with the car beside, nearly ran completely over the top of Serry - could have been a hell of a lot worse and absolutely no excuse - shocking driving from BikeExchange


----------



## Mike_P (13 May 2021)

Imagine the allegations if it had been Evenepoel involved


----------



## mjr (14 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1392853804467597320?s=19
> 
> Waits for mjr to tell us it's all part of bike racing 🙄



Nope, that's unnecessary and the Bike Exchange car should be booted off the race (assuming teams still have 2 cars each) and whoever was handing over stuff with them from what looked like the race director's car should probably go home too.


----------



## matticus (14 May 2021)

Seems like a perfect storm of driver inattention and a load of unusual events coinciding. Poor Serry :-( (Luckily nowhere near being as bad as the Jonny Hoogerland incident). So many questions:
- Was it a RHD car?
- If yes, was the _driver _getting the jackets/whatever from the race-director's car?
- If no, was the driver* assisting in some way (that's my best guess as to how he got distracted).
- Why had Serry slowed so dramatically for no (apparent) reason?

*We all know that's it's just the accepted norm for the drivers - often the DS - to be multi-tasking with team radio, race radio, passing food in/out etc etc ... Madness in my view, always has been.

It's surprising there's never been demand for dash-cams on race convoy vehicles. They can be a flawed tool, but it seems to be the modern way.

EDIT: oh pants - I've immediately found most of the answers on first news site I tried!
"
_With about 10 kilometres to the finish on a damp stage of the Giro, Serry found himself falling back during the final climb. Simultaneously, a Team BikeExchange soigneur was leaning out the window and handing something to the race organizer’s vehicle. The driver was obviously distracted, and rammed into Serry’s rear wheel, causing him to go down immediately._
"


----------



## Martinsnos (14 May 2021)

Dear Sean Kelly,
The time immediately to the right of the distance to go is ‘usually’ the next rider/group from the leader(s). The next time is ‘usually’ the next rider/group. So if it says 1:50 and 4:03 ‘they’ aren’t 4:03 ahead but only 1:50 ahead!
Noticed this error more than once!
[I ‘am’ perfect].


----------



## biking_fox (14 May 2021)

What's up with cyclingnews? I usually follow the tours by having their live text commentary on that I can skim amidst doing actual work. But the last few days it's been falling over, not there, and not working.

Anyone know of anywhere else that covers the whole of each stage as text?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2021)

Pots of Evo abandoned won't be starting today.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2021)

Ewan takes the win


----------



## Ridgeway (14 May 2021)

Currently in Verbania, and they’re getting ready for the arrival of their favourite son:







Great cycling region, my first 22km this morning made 1000m of uphill stuff


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2021)

Just watched,there's no catching Ewan when he gets the right lead out.
Close call for Sagan !

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingbetting/status/1393238217009270789?s=19


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2021)

I thought he was going down when he clipped the barriers


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2021)

Ewan is on a whole different level. Dylan looks dead in the water on every sprint. I’m betting half of the sprinters pull out soon to prepare for the TDF.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Ewan is on a whole different level. Dylan looks dead in the water on every sprint. I’m betting half of the sprinters pull out soon to prepare for the TDF.


Ewan has already said he's not finishing Giro,think he's planning on riding all three GTs this year.Groenewgen I didn't really expect to be up there but Gaviria...thought he might.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2021)

It's noticeable how much more interesting and informed Sean Kelly is when he's with someone other than that twat Carlton Kirby


----------



## rich p (15 May 2021)

Bernal told to get the feck out of the break!


----------



## rich p (15 May 2021)

Frantic start - I hope it carries on raining here but I fear I'm going to have to do something today instead of sitting on my fat arse all day


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Frantic start - I hope it carries on raining here but I fear I'm going to have to do something today instead of sitting on my fat arse all day


Know the feeling....I'm sick of fecking work ! I'll try and catch it later.Youd of thought maybe one of the GC men fancy a go ? Wouldn't fancy my chances against Bernal sitting on Gannas wheel in the third week 😁


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ewan has already said he's not finishing Giro,think he's planning on riding all three GTs this year.Groenewgen I didn't really expect to be up there but Gaviria...thought he might.




Ewan has stated that his goal this year is to do what not many riders have done, ...to win a stage in all three grand tours in the same year


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

Caleb Ewan has abandoned! Well that’s the end of my time at the pointy end of the fantasy league!


----------



## Mike_P (15 May 2021)

Without Ewan to ride for hopefully a long range De Gendt victory to come on a sprint stage.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2021)

Gaviria attacks then crashes.... bolox...hes in my fantasy team


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Gaviria attacks then crashes.... bolox...hes in my fantasy team


That looked scary


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> That looked scary


it did didnt it, i know he took advatage of the doctors car after it but glad he didnt drift back to the peleton


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2021)

Tommorow looks a better stage,plenty of climbing and strong winds forecast....etchelons ! Somebody's gonna pay.


----------



## derrick (15 May 2021)

I only watch it on Quest. Do they have the most boring commentators ever seen on TV.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> it did didnt it, i know he took advatage of the doctors car after it but glad he didnt drift back to the peleton


Debatable. He did have quite a bit of work for them: fingers strapped together, plus road rash or bleeding to clean up on forearm, elbow, shoulder, thigh, knee and calf! With that much skin lost, plus he didn't figure in the finish, who'd begrudge him a bit of freewheeling?


----------



## mjr (16 May 2021)

derrick said:


> I only watch it on Quest. Do they have the most boring commentators ever seen on TV.


No. The first Vuelta shown on itv4 had a lone then-new Australian commentator talking to himself and mangling many rider names. That was worse.

Eurosport's English commentators are mixed. The summarisers (mostly ex pros like Kelly) divide opinion. Watching live, I enjoy the German commentary from Karsten Migels, Jean-Claude Leclercq and now also Jens Voigt


----------



## Mike_P (16 May 2021)

derrick said:


> I only watch it on Quest. Do they have the most boring commentators ever seen on TV.


It's simply an edit of the Eurosport / GCN+ coverage.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

blistering pace for the first 30km after break after break is brought back


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

mohoric down from i think a large pot hole , forks snapped and he looks to have concussion.....fekin horrible crash

edit stretchered away in ambulance


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2021)

Today is the day.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

Stunning scenery...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

Got to go out and do that family socializing thing....something to look forward to tonight ! Ineos have to go for this today ? Going to be some tired legs with this pace.


----------



## Cathryn (16 May 2021)

CRASH!!!! HIDEOUS!!! Mohoric down in the most terrifying way.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

where are you watching @Cathryn the crash happened 30 mins ago


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

Wierd way he landed...could of easily broke his neck. Good job they got him in the ambulance and not straight back on a bike ! I really hope he's ok.


----------



## Cathryn (16 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> where are you watching @Cathryn the crash happened 30 mins ago



I usually only watch the final hour (I'm a lightweight).


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

@Adam4868 Has Bennet woken up


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

Bernal takes the win


----------



## Cathryn (16 May 2021)

That was an incredible finish. All that Colombian altitude worked a treat.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2021)

Bernal grimacing to the line, he didn't make it look easy, but a good ride. More bigger mountain stages to come, so plenty to ride for, no truly dominant rider yet.


----------



## Milzy (16 May 2021)

I think Bernal will easily keep on taking time now as long as he doesn’t have back issues again. I think Simon & Hughe will come good in the last week. As amazing as Remco is I have a feeling he may start to burn out but I’m sure the rest day will help.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2021)

I'm not sure if Yates is struggling or not. I expected him to be more prominent.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure if Yates is struggling or not. I expected him to be more prominent.




yeah , i'm another that was expecting more , still its not over yet


----------



## Martinsnos (16 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Wierd way he landed...could of easily broke his neck. Good job they got him in the ambulance and not straight back on a bike ! I really hope he's ok.



Watching in slow-mo and seeing your comment I’m wondering if the ‘snap’ of his neck (prior to touching the ground) made him go temporarily unconscious?!


----------



## Martinsnos (16 May 2021)

Big up for the concrete bench sticking out into the road at circa 5.5km to go - with no markings whatsoever!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

Great stage and win for Bernal ! Moscon rode a brilliant ride for him.But that final stretch on gravel !


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

Plus great second place for Ciccone and more importantly a e/w for me 😁


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> CRASH!!!! HIDEOUS!!! Mohoric down in the most terrifying way.


It was really horrible! That could so easily resulted in a broken neck or a life-threatening face-plant on the road. I haven't seen any updates on his condition. I hope that he is okay...

The team got a replacement bike ready for him. On the highlights show we didn't see what happened immediately after that - suddenly he had been strapped to a stretcher and was being put in an ambulance. I'm wondering if he/his team saw sense and requested it, or did the race officials do their job and prevent him attempting to continue?

I don't like Moscon as a person but that was great work by him on that final climb, and, obviously, a fantastic win by Bernal.


----------



## Martinsnos (16 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was really horrible! That could so easily resulted in a broken neck or a life-threatening face-plant on the road. I haven't seen any updates on his condition. I hope that he is okay...
> 
> The team got a replacement bike ready for him. On the highlights show we didn't see what happened immediately after that - suddenly he had been strapped to a stretcher and was being put in an ambulance. I'm wondering if he/his team saw sense and requested it, or did the race officials do their job and prevent him attempting to continue?
> 
> I don't like Moscon as a person but that was great work by him on that final climb, and, obviously, a fantastic win by Bernal.



He ruled himself out and sat down on the ground - I think realising that if he didn’t sit down he would collapse.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure if Yates is struggling or not. I expected him to be more prominent.


Doesn't he prefer warmer weather?


----------



## mjr (16 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> mohoric down from i think a large pot hole , forks snapped and he looks to have concussion.....fekin horrible crash
> 
> edit stretchered away in ambulance


Yes, absolute horror show. It looked like his back wheel took air off a pothole, starting to come round on his right, then grounding just at the moment to propel his front wheel into a huge rock on the inside of the bend (his left), then rider and both bits of bike rebounded into the air.  Really hope he recovers well from that. Following riders did well not to follow him or hit him.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

mjr said:


> Doesn't he prefer warmer weather?


Maybe he's saving himself for the third week,he wouldn't want to be reliving 2018...Eight riders within less than a minute of Bernal so still plenty to play for.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/matmohoric/status/1393999978150891522?s=19


----------



## GilesM (17 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Maybe he's saving himself for the third week,he wouldn't want to be reliving 2018...Eight riders within less than a minute of Bernal so still plenty to play for.



I was thinking the same, he seems to have just done enough to limit any losses so far, so he's either saving himself, or he's struggling a wee bit, hopefully find out soon.


----------



## matticus (17 May 2021)

Who is the current INEOS Chosen One for the French race?
(I know that's a different race! But it has some bearing on the Ineos riders in this one, so please humour me!)


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Who is the current INEOS Chosen One for the French race?
> (I know that's a different race! But it has some bearing on the Ineos riders in this one, so please humour me!)


Thomas might be on paper....but with Tao and Carapaz in the squad,take your pick ! Who knows maybe they'll take Bernal if he feels up to it.
It's called being spoilt for choice.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

Good stage win for Sagan,deserved it today.Thought maybe Gaviria would of come around him but held him off.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Good stage win for Sagan,deserved it today.Thought maybe Gaviria would of come around him but held him off.


I thought today was the rest day so only just caught up with it. 
Sagan looked so strong and beat the proper sprinters. Viviani is a shadow of his former self even managing to lose his lead out man


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2021)

Glad Sagan finished off after the way Bora worked today


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I thought today was the rest day so only just caught up with it.
> Sagan looked so strong and beat the proper sprinters. Viviani is a shadow of his former self even managing to lose his lead out man


I thought Gaviria would piss that in the end,perfect position on Sagans wheel ! But like you say Sagan looked stronger than any of them.Viviani....feels like he's had his day !
The intermediate sprint between Bernal and Evenpoel was better  Anyone that can catch Ganna deserves respect !


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2021)

Sagan and Gaviria did good for me in the fantasy league today


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Sagan and Gaviria did good for me in the fantasy league today


Nobody likes a bighead....bighead !


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Nobody likes a bighead....bighead !



 I am deeply hurt by that ......


----------



## rich p (17 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Sagan and Gaviria did good for me in the fantasy league today


Wrong thread...bighead!
Not that I'm bitter cos of my underperforming losers


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> I am deeply hurt by that ......


That was my intention


----------



## matticus (17 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Good stage win for Sagan,deserved it today.Thought maybe Gaviria would of come around him but held him off.


I am really struggling with the Clean-Shaven P Sagan :-(


----------



## Domus (17 May 2021)

Enjoyed that sprint stage more than any other "flat" stage I've ever watched. Bora dropping all the sprinters and actually winning the stage, Evenepoel and Bernal sprinting for the bonus seconds. Great stuff.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

matticus said:


> I am really struggling with the Clean-Shaven P Sagan :-(


I hadn't noticed, but now you mention it... I had been having real problems picking him out in the peloton - ha ha - that explains it!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

matticus said:


> I am really struggling with the Clean-Shaven P Sagan :-(


Whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2021)

I am sure the riders enjoy rest day but i dont


----------



## Ridgeway (18 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't noticed, but now you mention it... I had been having real problems picking him out in the peloton - ha ha - that explains it!



white helmet

_think i've just perpetuated the double entendre's above_


----------



## rich p (18 May 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> white helmet
> 
> _think i've just perpetuated the double entendre's above_


Moving swiftly on...

...why is he wearing a white helmet?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Moving swiftly on...
> 
> ...why is he wearing a white helmet?


Easier to spot for his team ? Noticed team leader for Israel cycling had slightly different jersey so his team mates could spot him.
Now if Kirby was commentating id say it was for his benefit....


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 May 2021)

Tim Merlier has withdrawn - stomach problems and fatigue. 

Belgian TV interviewed his Mum who runs a pub shortly after his stage victory. She must have a strong W Flemish accent as the interview was subtitled.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Tim Merlier has withdrawn - stomach problems and fatigue.
> 
> Belgian TV interviewed his Mum who runs a pub shortly after his stage victory. She must have a strong W Flemish accent as the interview was subtitled.


Shame...was looking good.How long till Eddy Merckx starts ranting about him pulling out


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> I am sure the riders enjoy rest day but i dont


Stage 11 tommorow looks class ! Same roads as Strade Bianchi.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Stage 11 tommorow looks class ! Same roads as Strade Bianchi.


If it's damp it'll be carnage loke Cuddly Cadel years ago


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

rich p said:


> If it's damp it'll be carnage loke Cuddly Cadel years ago


I remember when Bardet came 2nd at Strade....it'd be rude not to at 25/1 😁


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Stage 11 tommorow looks class ! Same roads as Strade Bianchi.




Looking forward to it


----------



## Milzy (18 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I remember when Bardet came 2nd at Strade....it'd be rude not to at 25/1 😁


Still terrible odds really. People don’t realise Bernie trained on a lot of gravel roads back home as a youngster. He’s just as comfortable as the CX guys on there with more W/kg.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Still terrible odds really. People don’t realise Bernie trained on a lot of gravel roads back home as a youngster. He’s just as comfortable as the CX guys on there with more W/kg.


He might have and he's a rider ive allways liked.But when's the last time you saw him win ? As for terrible odds...25/1 is pretty good for me,I'm not greedy


----------



## Cathryn (18 May 2021)

matticus said:


> I am really struggling with the Clean-Shaven P Sagan :-(


ME TOO!!


----------



## Domus (18 May 2021)

Rain is forecast. 

There will be mud. 😱


----------



## Ridgeway (19 May 2021)

Domus said:


> Rain is forecast.
> 
> There will be mud. 😱



yeah but at least it will be white

jeeps even the mud in Italy has style


----------



## Domus (19 May 2021)

I did two walking holidays in Tuscany, the white surface turns a very sticky pale brown when wet and sticks like glue to walking shoes. Horrible stuff. The highlight each evening was finding a good stick to clean the shoes. My lovely Saucony’s looked like diver’s boots. 😱


----------



## matticus (19 May 2021)

Domus said:


> I did two walking holidays in Tuscany, the white surface turns a very sticky pale brown when wet and sticks like glue to walking shoes. Horrible stuff. The highlight each evening was finding a good stick to clean the shoes. My lovely Saucony’s looked like diver’s boots. 😱


This is sounding great


----------



## Ridgeway (19 May 2021)

Sounds like it will be a day for the CX boys, where's Pidcock when you need him....


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

It's a day for someone GC to take some time.Ill stick with Bernal for the win.


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's a day for someone GC to take some time.Ill stick with Bernal for the win.


Bernal may well take the win, he is certainly the favourite. However, I would prefer someone else for sheer entertainment value.

I think its unlikely any GC guys to take serious time, they will surely be marking each other, so only splits of seconds are likely? Big time gaps will come on saturday and then we'll have a much clearer picture of who is serious GC contender (eg Bernal and who else?) as opposed to a pretender (Yates, Evenpoel?).

In spite of all that, am looking forward to a couple of hours of welsh tv this pm!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> Bernal may well take the win, he is certainly the favourite. However, I would prefer someone else for sheer entertainment value.
> 
> I think its unlikely any GC guys to take serious time, they will surely be marking each other, so only splits of seconds are likely? Big time gaps will come on saturday and then we'll have a much clearer picture of who is serious GC contender (eg Bernal and who else?) as opposed to a pretender (Yates, Evenpoel?).
> 
> In spite of all that, am looking forward to a couple of hours of welsh tv this pm!


I'd say Bernal needs at least a minute and half going into the final TT so everything counts ! Nobody expected him to drop everybody on Monday....I'm just trying to be positive


----------



## mjr (19 May 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> yeah but at least it will be white
> 
> jeeps even the mud in Italy has style


As homage, I rode crushed limestone roads twice this week. Waterbeach to Cambridge, and through Bawsey Country Park. Yes, it makes a mess of the bike!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

mjr said:


> As homage, I rode crushed limestone roads twice this week. Waterbeach to Cambridge, and through Bawsey Country Park. Yes, it makes a mess of the bike!


I had a pizza and 3/4 bottle of red wine last night instead....


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I had a pizza and 3/4 bottle of red wine last night instead....


Fell asleep before finishing the other 1/4...?
Lasagne and chianti riserva for me tonight!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> Fell asleep before finishing the other 1/4...?
> Lasagne and chianti riserva for me tonight!


No, we only had one bottle in and I'm a sharing sort....Lasagna findus ?


----------



## Domus (19 May 2021)

Sunny at the start.


----------



## Martinsnos (19 May 2021)

I confess that I’ve never been a huge fan of Sean Kelly but I found it interesting listening to him on ‘The Breakaway’ today - I think he comes across better when one can see him (I’ve got more patience for the ‘considered’ responses).
In terms of commentary, I do find the GCN presenters and most of the ex-pros far more informative to listen to - I think Eurosport need to consider retirement for their longer standing commentators (no offence to them, it is just that times have moved on).


----------



## Pale Rider (19 May 2021)

Amusing exchange with Dan Lloyd and a twitter twat.

Dan said Bernal is on 25mm tyres.

Swift response on twitter from someone who said he could 'guarantee' Bernal was on wider tyres than that.

"Don't shoot the messenger," said Dan "It was the team mechanic who told me."


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2021)

I bet the mechanics are dreading their job tonight


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2021)

bernal should have the time he needs in the bank for the time trial .....if he can keep it at that


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

Phew. Was not expecting that. Ineos and Bernal obliterated many GC guys. Yates still just about hanging there. Poor Remco.
And chapeau to Schmid, great ride.


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> Phew. Was not expecting that. Ineos and Bernal obliterated many GC guys. Yates still just about hanging there. Poor Remco.
> And chapeau to Schmid, great ride.



Hugely impressive by Bernal, 10km to go and “isolated” among his closest rivals including three from EF and he calmly did for all of them.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Bernal ! Class stage for him and Ineos.Forgot how good he is to watch,his acceleration uphill is brutal...Loved the way there was attacks in the GC then...dropped ! Feel for Evenpoel and seemed odd that the team left him for a while ? Still it's a long way from over.Yates rode a good stage and could he really be saving himself for the third week 😁


----------



## Domus (19 May 2021)

I suspect Bernal was thinking, I can’t chase down all these attacks, so sod it, I’ll go. 😊


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2021)

That was a cracking stage. I'm glad for the riders that it didn't rain. A GT is hard enough anyway.


----------



## mjr (19 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> Phew. Was not expecting that. Ineos and Bernal obliterated many GC guys. Yates still just about hanging there.


I did wonder if Yates saw Bernal going on the attack and thought "yeah, I tried winning a Giro like that. Just you wait!"


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> No, we only had one bottle in and I'm a sharing sort....Lasagna findus ?


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

I've seen better scenery but as a mix of terrain, parcours and scenery and attacking action it was up there with the best. 

Capello as we say in eyetie!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Loved Kelly's commentary today on Ganna..."he doesn't know how to ride slow" lol
It's some skill by Bernal just to try and hang on his wheel !


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

I actuallt bought a vineyard as a celebration...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I actuallt bought a vineyard as a celebration...
> 
> View attachment 589653


It's French Rich.. the race is in Italy ! How uncouth.😁


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

Soler and Bardet and Martin didn't disappoint in their ability to disappoint!


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's French Rich.. the race is in Italy ! How uncouth.😁


I'm riff raff Adam!


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's French Rich.. the race is in Italy ! How uncouth.😁


It's ok Adam; I'm sure Rich will stagger around in the his dark cellar come july to dig out a dusty bottle of _vino italiano._


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm riff raff Adam!


And proud of it!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> And proud of it!


The glass was for show...usually drinks out of a mug.


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> The glass was for show...usually drinks out of a mug.


What happened to his straws?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Can't wait Saturdays stage on the Zoncolan...Bernal v Yates anyone ?


----------



## rich p (19 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't wait Saturdays stage on the Zoncolan...Bernal v Yates anyone ?


Bernal v anyone who can stay with him. Vlasov? Hope Yates can find something


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

I still can't remember which Yates brother is which! 

I don't even know if they have _both _won big races, or whether it is just one of them...


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Bernal v anyone who can stay with him


That is the crux - not sure anyone _can_ stay with Bernal. I'd like to see Carthy give it a go, it could be his sort o territory, but I'm not convinced he can out gun the little colombian.


----------



## mjr (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I still can't remember which Yates brother is which!
> 
> I don't even know if they have _both _won big races, or whether it is just one of them...


Simon has won the Vuelta and white jersey at the Tour, lost the lead in the Giro, has also a track points race world championship gold.

Adam's biggest win is San Sebastian, plus he won white jersey at the Tour and has a slightly scarred chin from an inflatable red kite arch taking him out.

Both have won some one-week stage races.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Flipping heck - my memory is so bad that I ended up forgetting my own mnemonic! 

PS But I can still remember that the frame number on my bike stolen from the school bike shed in 1969 was 4867715 - how bloody useless is _THAT_!


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2021)

Siena and Florence to gawp at tomorrow, should be good with some climbs at the end


----------



## BurningLegs (20 May 2021)




----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

Another attack today by Bernal...he's smelt blood !


----------



## rich p (20 May 2021)

Moscon has been having a great race too in support of Bernal. 
Rehabilitation?
There was definitely something going on yesterday with Deceuninck. Almeida clearly didn't want to drop back to pace Evenepoel.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Moscon has been having a great race too in support of Bernal.
> Rehabilitation?
> There was definitely something going on yesterday with Deceuninck. Almeida clearly didn't want to drop back to pace Evenepoel.


Moscon has contract coming up...but he's in top form ! 
As for DQ..lol

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtakes/status/1395029088704860166?s=19


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

soler doesnt look too good after that earlier crash, i think we may see an abandonment


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

soler now got ice pack for his back from the ambulance but hes a lo-o-o-ong way back


----------



## Martinsnos (20 May 2021)

mjr said:


> I did wonder if Yates saw Bernal going on the attack and thought "yeah, I tried winning a Giro like that. Just you wait!"


I did wonder that but in a slightly different way. Before the stage all the pundits were saying teams needed to stick together but the Ganna attack put paid to that. Would it have made more sense to stick as a team (I know the outcome but that wasn’t a given at the time!)?


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

DeMarchi down and stretchered away  , no idea what happened though


----------



## matticus (20 May 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> I did wonder that but in a slightly different way. Before the stage all the pundits were saying teams needed to stick together but the Ganna attack put paid to that. Would it have made more sense to stick as a team (I know the outcome but that wasn’t a given at the time!)?


IMHO the pundits were making a very big deal about the thousands of likely mechanicals, to generate some excitement.

So the tactic of *needing* a teammate with you turned out to be a lot less relevant in reality.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

soler abandoned


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

Alex Dowsette abandoned


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

Gino Mader abandoned


----------



## nickyboy (20 May 2021)

I'm no fan of Ineos but I have to admit I really like Ganna. Not for his TT but for the times he's put on the front, be that lower slopes or the sterrato, and he just shreds everyone
Assuming Bernal wins, he will owe a lot to Ganna


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I'm no fan of Ineos but I have to admit I really like Ganna. Not for his TT but for the times he's put on the front, be that lower slopes or the sterrato, and he just shreds everyone
> Assuming Bernal wins, he will owe a lot to Ganna


I'm sure Bernal appreciates him...even buys him flowers 🙄






Similar to Dennis last year at the Giro...Ineos do like to get the best out of their riders 😁
But barring his stupid crash today chasing Nibali Moscon has been on the best form we've seen in years aswell Saying that Bernal is something else...by far the best climber out there at the moment.Its not over yet though,as seen by the crashes today !


----------



## Domus (20 May 2021)

Moscon did not do his contract negotiations any favours today. 😱


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

Thought there might have been a few more fireworks today...although WTF were Bennet and Brambilla about ? Pair of dick's.
Great win for Vandrame though, thoroughly deserved !


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2021)

would love to know what was said between them


----------



## Cathryn (20 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Alex Dowsette abandoned





roadrash said:


> would love to know what was said between them


The whole thing is bizarre!


----------



## mjr (20 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Moscon has been having a great race too in support of Bernal.


Well, that aged badly!

Not sure what went on between Bennet and Brambilla but Bennet was never going to win the sprint and Brambilla has previous for taking silly arguments too far.


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought there might have been a few more fireworks today...although WTF were Bennet and Brambilla about ? Pair of dick's.
> Great win for Vandrame though, thoroughly deserved !


I understand Bennet...he's 58kg and as such has zero chance in a sprint to the line. His chance (which he didn't manage to take) was on the last climb. When Vandrame went it was down to Brambilla to get onto his slipstream but he was so concerned about taking super lightweight non sprinter Bennet to the line he gave up. And then he does a ridiculous sprint to the line, baulks Bennet and loses his podium place. Bonkers


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I understand Bennet...he's 58kg and as such has zero chance in a sprint to the line. His chance (which he didn't manage to take) was on the last climb. When Vandrame went it was down to Brambilla to get onto his slipstream but he was so concerned about taking super lightweight non sprinter Bennet to the line he gave up. And then he does a ridiculous sprint to the line, baulks Bennet and loses his podium place. Bonkers


That's bike racing...I do hope the two of them can get into another breakaway though sometime soon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2021)

Another sprint day! Hope this doesn't jinx anyone after posting up favourites for Stage 5 (Ewan, Merlier etc) 
I'm going Sagan 
*Favourites 13th stage 2021 Giro d’Italia*
*** Dylan Groenewegen, Elia Viviani
** Fernando Gaviria, Giacomo Nizzolo, Peter Sagan
* Matteo Moschetti, Davide Cimolai, Andrea Pasqualon


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

Gone for Viviani cause I feel sorry for him 🙄


----------



## rich p (21 May 2021)

Sagan for me. I've never seen anyone as sad looking as Elia even when he's won...
...if you can remember that far back


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I understand Bennet...he's 58kg


Tom Pidcock seems to be pretty handy in a sprint and he's 50kg soaking wet.


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Gone for Viviani cause I feel sorry for him 🙄




Tell me you haven't put a bet on him,... think of the children


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tell me you haven't put a bet on him,... think of the children


There teenagers...they can fend for themselves 😁


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2021)

Nzzolo finally gets his win


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

How many times in a sprint do you think...he's never going to catch him ! Great win,takes a little pressure of himself.
No wonder Gaviria started his sprint early...where's his saddle 😁


----------



## Chislenko (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Gone for Viviani cause I feel sorry for him 🙄



The Cofidis lead out boys must be asking themselves "why do we bother"


----------



## rich p (21 May 2021)

Pleased for Nizzolo and it's nice to see the 'lesser' WT teams winning stages.
Cofidis (not Viviano!!!), Quebekha (sp) and AG2R


----------



## rich p (21 May 2021)

Blimey, Nizzolo speaks better English than my Italian.
Actually, better than Adam's English to be honest!

edited so the joke works - maybe!


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Blimey, Nizzolo speaks better English than my Italian.
> Actually, better than my Adam's to be honest!


I doubt he'd be as much fun on a cold, wet night in Llandudno though


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I doubt he'd be as much fun on a cold, wet night in Llandudno though


Llandudno for a night on the piss sounds like a 5 star all inclusive to me at the moment....


----------



## Shadow (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Llandudno for a night on the piss sounds like a 5 star all inclusive to me at the moment....


That is desperation...although you need to spend all your winnings on something....


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

Groenewegen and Dekker not starting tommorow.


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Llandudno for a night on the piss sounds like a 5 star all inclusive to me at the moment....


That's why my Llandudno ride was so popular. It wasn't about the cycling, it was about the sesh afterwards


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I doubt he'd be as much fun on a cold, wet night in Llandudno though


Its p*ssing it down in Anglesey thats all I know


----------



## Milzy (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Groenewegen and Dekker not starting tommorow.


No surprise there. One rusty sprinter & a Neo pro both out of juice. So many hard miles & steep climbs to come.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2021)

Imagine if Dekker rode for Israel Start Up Nation. The puntastic fun we could have. Wonder what he'll be having when he Wake Up In The Morning before the stage etc etc


----------



## Chislenko (22 May 2021)

Apparently it was Dekker that crashed into Di Marchi.

I would imagine Dekker saw Di Marchi in front of him in his Israel Start Up Nation kit and starting singing...

Ooh ooh the Israelites!


----------



## Chislenko (22 May 2021)

Looks like me and @nickyboy both had the same thought at 7.55 on a Saturday morning...scary!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Are we going to find out today if Yates was playing it cool ? Can't see past Bernal for this stage myself.Looking forward to it !


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

Will yates or dan martin have a crack at a stage win, otherwise they have got feck all out of the giro so far, cant see them beating bernal but would be good viewing.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 May 2021)

I'm looking forward to today's stage, maybe it's time for Hugh Carthy, but I think that maybe Attila Valter could have an outside chance of winning the stage. Obviously, the Grenadiers will try to control things.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

A bit of a split on the descent. Yates and Carthy a bit but Remco more


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

ineos have had a free ride for the last 150km , Astana on front


----------



## Milzy (22 May 2021)

Got to be a win for Vlasof


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Got to be a win for Vlasof


Bernal is there


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

It'll come back together...Astana are going to burn themselves out before the final climb.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

All back together.
1.2.3 Bernal, Buchmann and Vlasov?


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

welcome to the gates of hell


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Bennets got to fancy this from the front group.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

mollema looks in control


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Looking forward to Bernals attack....can anyone stay with him ?


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

I doubt it !!


----------



## bitsandbobs (22 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If he does I'll raise a Vlass of beer to him.



Or a vlass of kvass.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Bennett looked bolloxed quite early


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Unless he was sandbagging!


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Yates looks easy but has he been keeping his powder dry or not?


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

The shark has sunk


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Valter falter...


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> The shark has sunk


toothless


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Tratnik looks like a middleweight boxer in a a group of flyweights


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

hes a big lad climbing well


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Tratnik looks like a middleweight boxer in a a group of flyweights


With a pair of trainers on.....


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Fortunato favours the brave...


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Fortunato favours the brave...


I think I could be the next Carlton Kirby!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I think I could be the next Carlton Kirby!


What do you mean could be


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Ready.....how much time will he take ?


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

nice to see other fans scutch that nob ed


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

yates


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Yates v Bernal


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Go Yatesy


----------



## rich p (22 May 2021)

Great race for the stage too


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

looks like contador may have a bit of a ride to do


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Feck that looks painful


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

my legs are like lead just watching


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

bernal goes


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

That is some fekin attack from Bernal


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

Astana did all that work on front all day for sweet F.A


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

Start route planning contador...


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

simon yates now 2nd on GC


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> Astana did all that work on front all day for sweet F.A


I guess they had to try...Yates had done ok to move up GC...1 and half mins behind.But can't see anybody touching Bernal on the climbs


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I guess they had to try...Yates had done ok to move up GC...1 and half mins behind.But can't see anybody touching Bernal on the climbs




how much does bernal need in the bank for the time trial ??


----------



## GuyBoden (22 May 2021)

Brutal.................. 20%


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2021)

someone buy bradley wiggins and adam blythe some socks.


----------



## Chislenko (22 May 2021)

What was even more unusual about today's stage was that it was won by a bloke on a bike where the rear stays went to the top of the seat tube not three quarters of the way up which seems to be the modern trend.

Useless information I know but it shows I was paying attention 😃


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Tratnik interview first words "oh fark"


----------



## mjr (22 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> nice to see other fans scutch that nob ed


"We were just saving him from being run over by neutral service, officer, by throwing him headfirst into a snowbank"


----------



## mjr (22 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> What was even more unusual about today's stage was that it was won by a bloke on a bike where the rear stays went to the top of the seat tube not three quarters of the way up which seems to be the modern trend.
> 
> Useless information I know but it shows I was paying attention 😃


What do they ride?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

mjr said:


> What do they ride?


Think it's Arum or something like that, it's to do with Contador and Basso.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wiggins appears to be modelling a Damart thermal vest.


Never really noticed....I was "listening" to Orla 😁


----------



## Cathryn (22 May 2021)

That climb was epic today, we were glued to it. It looked agonising - the faces as people went over the finish line were painful to see. Fortunato was incredible - so young and sweet and so gutsy. 

That bunch of 'fans' near the idiot guy...they should be arrested! So dangerous, especially in a pandemic.


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2021)

In the same way that Adam (and Sir DB) must be very pleased, I am disappointed. I concede. That guy Bernal is imperious. Nothing to stop him now barring inconceivable misfortune.
And chapeau to Fortunato,he was almost the last guy I expeced to win from the break.
And easy to say with hindsight but what were Astana playing at?!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> In the same way that Adam (and Sir DB) must be very pleased, I am disappointed. I concede. That guy Bernal is imperious. Nothing to stop him now barring inconceivable misfortune.
> And chapeau to Fortunato,he was almost the last guy I expeced to win from the break.
> And easy to say with hindsight but what were Astana playing at?!


Astana...at least they tried ! They did everything they could for Vlasov,a rider I love.But just didn't have the legs to finish it.But to put Bernals performance into perspective he set a new record up that side of the Zoncolan today.Its not like any of the other GC men were having a off day...he's just on a level up from them.
Bennet and Mollema started the Zoncolan just under 6 and a half minutes ahead of Bernal and he still caught them.
It's still a long way to the final TT in Milan.....


----------



## Milzy (22 May 2021)

Bernal is on a whole different level. Nobody can touch him. He could afford punctures & minor crashes & still blitz them all. He should have cost 6 more points in the fantasy league. 
I was disappointed with Zoncolan today. It was a big anti climax. Hopefully on Monday we will have fireworks. The TDF will be far more entertaining this year.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Bernal is on a whole different level. Nobody can touch him. He could afford punctures & minor crashes & still blitz them all. He should have cost 6 more points in the fantasy league.
> I was disappointed with Zoncolan today. It was a big anti climax. Hopefully on Monday we will have fireworks. The TDF will be far more entertaining this year.



I thought the same, for a major HC climb it was all a bit tame (from a TV viewers perspective) but i think it will liven up but it needs some pressure at the top, come on Yatesy


----------



## cougie uk (22 May 2021)

Love the mountain top finishes. Always promise excitement but really you only need watch the last 5k for all the action. Usually.


----------



## mjr (22 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> And easy to say with hindsight but what were Astana playing at?!


Adding to the list of failed attempts to out-Sky-train Sky.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

mjr said:


> Adding to the list of failed attempts to out-Sky-train Sky.


They've been Ineos for a few years now....do keep up


----------



## mjr (22 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> They've been Ineos for a few years now....do keep up


Fracky placky dirty 4x4 man can go whistle!


----------



## Arrowfoot (23 May 2021)

Any thoughts on Remco's longer term future as a GC rider with current issues on gravel and descent?


----------



## matticus (23 May 2021)

Dave Davenport said:


> Tom Pidcock seems to be pretty handy in a sprint and he's 50kg soaking wet.


So you'd bet on him - against for example, Bennett S. - would you?


----------



## matticus (23 May 2021)

mjr said:


> "We were just saving him from being run over by neutral service, officer, by throwing him headfirst into a snowbank"


Damn, I missed that - he definitely had it coming!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

matticus said:


> So you'd bet on him - against for example, Bennett S. - would you?


After a stage of over 200k id definately bet on Pidcock.Seen Pidcock beat Van Aert and Trentin in a sprint this year already.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Any thoughts on Remco's longer term future as a GC rider with current issues on gravel and descent?


I think he's doing as well as can be expected,after that horrific crash and 9 month break,no racing in his legs.Hes had a lot of pressure put on him.Its his first GT at 21 ! Here's got years ahead of him.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Nizzolo abandons...another one bites the dust.


----------



## Milzy (23 May 2021)

matticus said:


> So you'd bet on him - against for example, Bennett S. - would you?


Up hill sprint yes downhill sprint no chance.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Never really noticed....I was "listening" to Orla 😁


Yes, I too have enjoyed "listening" to Orla's legs.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 May 2021)

matticus said:


> So you'd bet on him - against for example, Bennett S. - would you?


Obviously I wouldn't bet on him against a pure sprinter, but out of a breakaway group without one I reckon he'd be in with a good shout, despite his size/weight, look at his Amstel gold finish.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

nuetralised 5mins after start after a crash, never seen this done before


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I think he's doing as well as can be expected,after that horrific crash and 9 month break,no racing in his legs.Hes had a lot of pressure put on him.Its his first GT at 21 ! Here's got years ahead of him.


Agreed. Unrealistic expectations from many people and the only gripe I have is that he helped fuel them. A little bit more humility on his part would have been nice but when you're that good at that agfe, I'll cut him some slack.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

What a balls up


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

anyone know what caused that crash


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Looks like Buchman and Van Emden hurt.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Agreed. Unrealistic expectations from many people and the only gripe I have is that he helped fuel them. A little bit more humility on his part would have been nice but when you're that good at that agfe, I'll cut him some slack.


Maybe not the pressure of Lefevere also ? Forget the team leader and just let him race for whatever,stages,fitness etc.A top ten surely would of been a good result.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

looks like the same reason as a stage in tour de france was neutralied a few years ago, not enough medical cover for the front of the race if they continued, with all medical staff seeing to crash victims at the rear


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

Maybe they should let the same breakaway riders go again


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

And they're off......again


----------



## Arrowfoot (23 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Agreed. Unrealistic expectations from many people and the only gripe I have is that he helped fuel them. A little bit more humility on his part would have been nice but when you're that good at that agfe, I'll cut him some slack.


I specifically mentioned the *longer term future*. I aware of his terrible crash and recovery in body mind over time is a must especially if the injuries are serious such as a fractured pelvis. I also specifically did not mention the crash. It was on gravel and descent. 

Remco descent is a known issue before the crash. Like VO2, this is something you either have it or not for a GC. Since he is young, can this be mentally nutured?

No intention to be flippant in raising this among the resident experts. If this is closed discussion, I will respect that.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> No intention to be flippant in raising this among the resident experts. If this is closed discussion, I will respect that.


What? Nothing is closed and we're far from experts but some things are worth a thread of their own if it's for an in-depth discussion, rather than the spoiler thread. 
Feel free to start the ball rolling. I'm sure we'll contribute.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

rich p said:


> What? Nothing is closed and we're far from experts


Speak for yourself....


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> I specifically mentioned the *longer term future*. I aware of his terrible crash and recovery in body mind over time is a must especially if the injuries are serious such as a fractured pelvis. I also specifically did not mention the crash. It was on gravel and descent.
> 
> Remco descent is a known issue before the crash. Like VO2, this is something you either have it or not for a GC. Since he is young, can this be mentally nutured?
> 
> No intention to be flippant in raising this among the resident experts. If this is closed discussion, I will respect that.


Understandable if he's lost his bottle a bit on descending after what he's just been through.I doubt that will be a obstacle for him in the future though.Dan Martin lost a lot of time on the gravel section...he said it wasn't worth the risk ? He'll be back stronger I'm sure,look at Bernal at last year's Tour ! I know it's a different take and no accidents etc..but I remember when Bernal faceplanted himself in a race a few years ago,took him out for a good while.Jist takes time to build your confidence again I guess.


----------



## Cathryn (23 May 2021)

Still no news as to what happened?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Still no news as to what happened?


More than likely touch of wheels,crosswinds maybe ?


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2021)

Procyclingstats has the crash as involving 15 riders
BATTISTELLA Samuele (Astana - Premier Tech)
BERHANE Natnael (Cofidis, Solutions Crédits)
SCHMID Mauro (Team Qhubeka ASSOS)
VAN EMDEN Jos (Team Jumbo-Visma)
KNOX James (Deceuninck - Quick Step)
CAVAGNA Rémi (Deceuninck - Quick Step)
BRÄNDLE Matthias (Israel Start-Up Nation)
VERMEERSCH Gianni (Alpecin-Fenix)
BATTISTELLA Samuele (Astana - Premier Tech)
DINA Márton (EOLO-Kometa)
BUCHMANN Emanuel (BORA - hansgrohe)
GUERREIRO Ruben (EF Education - Nippo)
FOSS Tobias (Team Jumbo-Visma)
AFFINI Edoardo (Team Jumbo-Visma)
REICHENBACH Sébastien (Groupama - FDJ)


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

Reichenbach Falls...

I'm still doing my Carlton Kirby in case Adam is missing the twunt


----------



## Cathryn (23 May 2021)

What's a Queen Stage? I hear the term regularly but am not entirely sure.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Chuffed for Campenaerts ! Deserved a stage win.
I allways thought it was called the Queen stage after the chess piece ?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Rain,snow and high winds forecast for tommorow.If so they'll probably re route or cut short ?


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Rain,snow and high winds forecast for tommorow.If so they'll probably re route or cut short ?





 booo, hiss


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Some season so far for Quebeka Assos Three stage wins in five days.


----------



## mjr (23 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> More than likely touch of wheels,crosswinds maybe ?


"maybe it was somebody's fault, maybe not, either way it's just not clear,"


----------



## rich p (23 May 2021)

In hindsight, having a breakaway stage where kilometer zero is on a narrow, windswept causeway is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2021)

rich p said:


> In hindsight, having a breakaway stage where kilometer zero is on a narrow, windswept causeway is a recipe for disaster.


It reminded me of the Passage du Gois start in the 1999 TdF!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

rich p said:


> In hindsight, having a breakaway stage where kilometer zero is on a narrow, windswept causeway is a recipe for disaster.


Was reading Roche blog last night and he said predicted crosswinds turned into a tailwind.They were doing 70k ! Turned into carnage.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

Weather update.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1396736825708908545?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (24 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Weather update.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1396736825708908545?s=19



Seems no decision yet. Organisers want the whole stage, some riders unhappy and want the Extreme Weather Protocol invoked. I'm guessing that caution will prevail and some of the route will be cut


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Seems no decision yet. Organisers want the whole stage, some riders unhappy and want the Extreme Weather Protocol invoked. I'm guessing that caution will prevail and some of the route will be cut


They'll definately be cutting some of route.

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1396744648106860544?s=19


----------



## mjr (24 May 2021)

Is the RCS vs riders micturation contest stage becoming a fixture of the Giro's final week?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

mjr said:


> Is the RCS vs riders micturation contest stage becoming a fixture of the Giro's final week?


Can you bet on it ?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Perhaps they'll award a special jersey for it.


Sh1te odds for Brambilla ?


----------



## Shadow (24 May 2021)

TDG non-starter today.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

Big dayout today, looks like a bit of bad weather forecast too, so adding more difficulty descending.

"Stage 16 of the 2021 Giro d'Italia has been shortened, with two climbs taken out due to extreme weather."
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...d-and-climbs-taken-out-due-to-extreme-weather


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Big dayout today, looks like a bit of bad weather forecast too, so adding more difficulty descending.
> 
> "Stage 16 of the 2021 Giro d'Italia has been shortened, with two climbs taken out due to extreme weather."
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...d-and-climbs-taken-out-due-to-extreme-weather


I've got work so highlights for me...maybe make it better being shorter ? More chance of somebody going for it hopefully


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2021)

They'll be glad its shorter without those two climbs, looks bloody miserable, cold and wet, yuck


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

Vincenzo's old legs are going well, but there's 25k to go...........


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 May 2021)

There go's Bernal.


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2021)

Bernal is on fire


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 May 2021)

But he'll never make it down the decent in the wet with rim brakes, I mean it's impossible


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

No pictures, just the finish line............😭


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

He has even got time to take his jacket off....


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

Here's a taste of what we missed, quite a bit of snow.






"Apparently the aircraft that ordinarily flies high above the race to help broadcast the action is not allowed up in the air today due to the weather, hence the lack of updates. In order to broadcast a bike race in the mountains – and elsewhere – a small aircraft circles above the race, high above the clouds, off which a satellite bounces technical stuff that I don't really understand to a big box somewhere else that magically turns these signals into moving pictures."


----------



## Chislenko (24 May 2021)

I find it hard to believe in this day and age how we can send pictures from Mars but struggle from Italy.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2021)

Today is the first time I have had a couple of hours to watch live coverage. My luck is shocking.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2021)

Well done Simon Carr great bit of racing.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

Worthy winner,hard as nails !...gutted lost the live stream.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1396833633655218184?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> You should be. There was some great footage of people wearing masks standing around. Some of them were even half heartedly waving flags.


I made my own pictures....I've a vivid imagination ! 
Loved how he took the time to take his jacket off....on wet cobbles


----------



## Cathryn (24 May 2021)

I was in awe of his jacket removal skills! And the chasers weren’t a million miles away!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Call me negative, but with Bardet they have a better chance of him getting in a futile attack and fading to finish 14th...


Your negative.....he's back


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I find it hard to believe in this day and age how we can send pictures from Mars but struggle from Italy.


Actually too common, time some way of ensuring transmission links without using aircraft was developed; TdY a few years back was a picture black out due to a plane going faulty.


----------



## Milzy (24 May 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Actually too common, time some way of ensuring transmission links without using aircraft was developed; TdY a few years back was a picture black out due to a plane going faulty.


I reckon the U.S will have drones that can operate in very bad weather. Maybe the broadcast companies could have Unmanned aircraft circling above.


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2021)

Surely bad weather would still affect drones.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2021)

Feel a bit sorry for Almeida considering he was supposed to be joint leader with Evenepoel


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Almeida considering he was supposed to be joint leader with Evenepoel


Yea no joint about it....he's off after this season isn't he ?


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Technology for little drones for filming the action and some kind of big drone higher up relaying the signals can't be far off. Would reduce the carbon footprint of GTs too. All those helicopters ...


much more exciting wen no-one has a clue whats happening 



> Just who is that rider coming up behind - because that looks like Roche! That looks like Stephen Roche... it's Stephen Roche


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

Be happy you saw one of the all time great Jacket removals....


----------



## Shadow (25 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Be happy you saw one of the all time great Jacket removals....


Seeing not a lot is going on today in Italia, do we have a pantheon of 'Great Jacket Removals'?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> Seeing not a lot is going on today in Italia, do we have a pantheon of 'Great Jacket Removals'?


Good job a lot of the pics didn't come through....Was @rich p there whittling wood ?

View: https://twitter.com/AlbertRiveraR/status/1396945551892094981?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

Apparently Vlasov got his Jacket caught in his wheel/bike....so hes out !


----------



## Chislenko (25 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Almeida considering he was supposed to be joint leader with Evenepoel



I think DQS need to think outside the envelope!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

Liked the sound of this at first

Then I read his reply 

View: https://twitter.com/ValterAttila/status/1396849104844644356?s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Liked the sound of this at first
> 
> Then I read his reply
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ValterAttila/status/1396849104844644356?s=19




I hope he didn’t confuse the hot cream and the chamois cream!


----------



## mjr (25 May 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I hope he didn’t confuse the hot cream and the chamois cream!


I still struggle with the fact that people sell chamois cream containing menthol and not only in shops with the windows blacked out.


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Technology for little drones for filming the action and some kind of big drone higher up relaying the signals can't be far off. Would reduce the carbon footprint of GTs too. All those helicopters ...


I suspect that's the way forward and it'll get rid of the TV motorcycles too which are always a bone of contention re drafting


----------



## matticus (26 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> [Queen stage]:
> 
> Edit. THis is probably where I got it from https://inrng.com/2020/09/false-friends/


Thanks for that!
(I know for sure that if anyone ever said _étape royale_ I would immediately hear Vincent Vega in my head. )


----------



## mjr (26 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Thanks for that!
> (I know for sure that if anyone ever said _étape royale_ I would immediately hear Vincent Vega in my head. )


Who brought the cheese this time? Did Sagan wheelie the cima coppi?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Bike Exchange pushing it for a Yates attack presumably. Is he on a good day though...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Hope so...he hasn't looked himself this race yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Crash involving Ciccone and Caruso involved, also Nibali and Evenepoel.Ciccone was back up and off quick enough.
Fancy Moscon for this stage


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Crash involving Ciccone and Caruso involved, also Nibali and Evenepoel.Ciccone was back up and off quick enough.
> Fancy Moscon for this stage


If the pack doesn't catch them!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

I hope Ciccone is ok...feel like he deserves a podium place.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

rich p said:


> If the pack doesn't catch them!


Who going to chase....Yates team have done their job.Has he got the legs ?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

DQC seemingly! Almeida must feel good


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Moscon waiting for Bernal?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

rich p said:


> DQC seemingly! Almeida must feel good


Your just thinking of your fantasy team ! 
There gonna get caught but I can't see Bernal letting anyone go


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Bernals stage again.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Can Dan Martin hang on?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Can Dan Martin hang on?


No....I hope so but it's a long climb


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

oooh, Vlasov struggling


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

I just hope someone attacks to spur Bernal on.There just going to sit there if not.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I just hope someone attacks to spur Bernal on.There just going to sit there if not.


Yates or Almeida might...
...if they have the legs


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Or Hugh!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Ciccone struggling ...Vlasov looks like me on my way to work this morning.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Beautiful looking valley Adam. Fancy a spin up there later and a beer or two after?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Beautiful looking valley Adam. Fancy a spin up there later and a beer or two after?


I've been at work,I'll wait in the bar.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I've been at work


Me too, bollox to the ride...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Vlasov is fecked there on his own ?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Vlasov is fecked there on his own ?


yep


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

I want a fight to the finish with Bernal..anyone ?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Yates and Almeida should otherwise they've burnt their teammates for nothing


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Still think this stage is for Bernal again.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Hope Dan can hang on though


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

That's some turn from Castroviejo on the front !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Feck there all blowing


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I want a fight to the finish with Bernal..anyone ?


I am pretty sure he would beat me, my back is dodgier than his.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Someone needs to attack soon


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Go Yatesy


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Almeida rocks his head like Paula Radcliffe


----------



## rich p (26 May 2021)

Oooooh! Bernal cracks!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Chapeau Dan ! For the rest...feck I didn't see that coming.Weve got a race on now.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

How goods Caruso at TTs


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Is Bernal doing a Yates and Yates doing a Froomey......nooooo


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2021)

Bernal must be thankful that S19 has been made a lot easier with no Mottarone. I think Yates is too far back, particularly as his TT is probably not quite as good as Bernal's (in normal circumstances). Caruso is a good TTer I think...it would challenge 2020 as the weirdest ever Giro result if Bernal cracked a bit more, Caruso makes up a couple of minutes over S19 and S20 and pips him on the TT


----------



## Cathryn (26 May 2021)

At LAST Almeida earns his keep in my fantasy team!


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2021)

DAN THE MAN GET IN


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Bernal must be thankful that S19 has been made a lot easier with no Mottarone. I think Yates is too far back, particularly as his TT is probably not quite as good as Bernal's (in normal circumstances). Caruso is a good TTer I think...it would challenge 2020 as the weirdest ever Giro result if Bernal cracked a bit more, Caruso makes up a couple of minutes over S19 and S20 and pips him on the TT


Unless it's his back...which I hope it isn't.I think he can hang on.But after today the race is still on.Wouldnt write anyone off.


----------



## mjr (26 May 2021)

No crosswinds tomorrow so I think Yates has probably left it too late, but you never know!


----------



## Cathryn (26 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Someone needs to attack soon


With a chainsaw maybe? Oh my word!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2021)

Remco out...not suprised to be honest.It does make you wonder what if he'd been riding for Almeida.

View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1397643661236703233?s=19


----------



## Milzy (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco out...not suprised to be honest.It does make you wonder what if he'd been riding for Almeida.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1397643661236703233?s=19



I said all along Almeida should have been T.L
What a race today. I hope Yates gets some more time back.


----------



## mjr (26 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco out...not suprised to be honest.It does make you wonder what if he'd been riding for Almeida.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1397643661236703233?s=19



Final score: Armco 1-0 Remco.


----------



## matticus (27 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> How goods Caruso at TTs
> View attachment 590734


Come on Hugh!
😟


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2021)

I've enjoyed watching the full race coverage. Often the fight to get into the break is one of the most exciting bits of action

But...I really don't like this idea of teams blocking the road to let a break get away. I think the race commissares should outlaw it. You wouldn't get away with it on a narrow climb if say an Ineos rider went on the attack and his team blocked the road to prevent others countering the attack so why is it ok on the flat?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 May 2021)

Catching up this morning, terrific mountain stage by Dan Martin yesterday , bit flatter today, anyone fancy a punt as it should suit the sprinters?
I'm going another stage win for Vendrame.
*Favourites 18th stage 2021 Giro d’Italia*
*** Patrick Bevin, Diego Ulissi, Rémi Cavagna, Taco van der Hoorn
** Mikkel Honoré, Jan Tratnik, Andrea Pasqualon, Edoardo Affini
* Peter Sagan, Andrea Vendrame, Enrico Battaglin, Nikias Arndt


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I've enjoyed watching the full race coverage. Often the fight to get into the break is one of the most exciting bits of action
> 
> But...I really don't like this idea of teams blocking the road to let a break get away. I think the race commissares should outlaw it. You wouldn't get away with it on a narrow climb if say an Ineos rider went on the attack and his team blocked the road to prevent others countering the attack so why is it ok on the flat?


I take your point but unfortunately it's part of the sport and it's tactics...they can outlaw it if they choose,they can fine riders if they want for obstructing or some similar wording.
Sagan got fined and docked UCI points today for something similar...intimidation,bullying.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2021)

Great win for Bettiol...I've backed him twice.But not today 😢
I know it's cruel but I loved the way Cavagna popped...


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I take your point but unfortunately it's part of the sport and it's tactics...they can outlaw it if they choose,they can fine riders if they want for obstructing or some similar wording.
> Sagan got fined and docked UCI points today for something similar...intimidation,bullying.


Peter *Sagan* (Bora-Hansgrohe) was *docked* 50 UCI *points* and fined 1000 CHF for "Intimidation, improper conduct against other riders" according to the Giro d'Italia stage 18 race jury communiqué.
I thinking blocking is fine but don’t bully riders. This guy is like a squeaky clean hero to the world but now looks like a right nobber.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Peter *Sagan* (Bora-Hansgrohe) was *docked* 50 UCI *points* and fined 1000 CHF for "Intimidation, improper conduct against other riders" according to the Giro d'Italia stage 18 race jury communiqué.
> I thinking blocking is fine but don’t bully riders. This guy is like a squeaky clean hero to the world but now looks like a right nobber.


He's not really arsed which is a shame.Might as well just sit in the bunch and claim the points jersey.Would of been nice for him to try for a win ?


----------



## Chislenko (27 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Great win for Bettiol...I've backed him twice.But not today 😢
> I know it's cruel but I loved the way Cavagna popped...



Only watched last 30km.

Anybody who sat through 225 Kms of what was basically a "club run" has my admiration.


----------



## matticus (27 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Peter *Sagan* (Bora-Hansgrohe) was *docked* 50 UCI *points* and fined 1000 CHF for "Intimidation, improper conduct against other riders" according to the Giro d'Italia stage 18 race jury communiqué.
> I thinking blocking is fine but don’t bully riders. This guy is like a squeaky clean hero to the world but now looks like a right nobber.


Well ... squeaky clean since the Podium Girl Incident. 
I like the guy, but he does make mistakes, and isn't the smartest rider in the peloton.

(And I think blocking is obviously cheating; it's probably already in breach of some ambiguously worded rule, but ignored for years 🤦‍♀️


----------



## matticus (28 May 2021)

Cracking stage today - I love a scrappy squabble in a breakaway! The last 30k profile played a big part (quite Spring Classic?). 3 guys really going for it, rest of the break preferred to watch and not take a chance.


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Well ... squeaky clean since the Podium Girl Incident.
> I like the guy, but he does make mistakes, and isn't the smartest rider in the peloton.
> 
> (And I think blocking is obviously cheating; it's probably already in breach of some ambiguously worded rule, but ignored for years 🤦‍♀️


Racing car drivers have to block for defending tactics but if it’s done in a dangerous manner may be penalised.


----------



## matticus (28 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Racing car drivers have to block for defending tactics but if it’s done in a dangerous manner may be penalised.


Yeah, in motorsport there are actually rules about _how _you can "block" (although a lot of fans seem unaware of this, perhaps preferring a chariot-racing style from the movies) e.g. you can't just weave around on a straight making it impossible for anyone to pass!

In bike racing it just shouldn't be part of the contest; it's about your lungs and legs, plus a bit of tactics around drafting.
(track-racing is more closely defined e.g. you cannot come out beyond the "sprinter's line" when you are ahead, and many people are DQed for this. But I think the "unwritten" rules are the same; if you are ahead you can choose the shortest/fastest line, but you can't impede another rider for advantage.)


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2021)

Is it just me who finds simon yates more annoying every time he is interviewed


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2021)

Nah.
Just put him on ignore.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Yeah, in motorsport there are actually rules about _how _you can "block" (although a lot of fans seem unaware of this, perhaps preferring a chariot-racing style from the movies) e.g. you can't just weave around on a straight making it impossible for anyone to pass!
> 
> In bike racing it just shouldn't be part of the contest; it's about your lungs and legs, plus a bit of tactics around drafting.
> (track-racing is more closely defined e.g. you cannot come out beyond the "sprinter's line" when you are ahead, and many people are DQed for this. But I think the "unwritten" rules are the same; if you are ahead you can choose the shortest/fastest line, but you can't impede another rider for advantage.)


Racing is tactical,especially on a GT....there's a reason why it was called chess on wheels 😁


----------



## JBGooner (28 May 2021)

Next couple of days are going to be thrilling. I am actually glad Bernal cracked on stage 17, shows that he is 'normal' unlike, I suspect, the Slovenian(s).


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> , shows that he is 'normal' unlike, I suspect, the Slovenian(s).


 Last day time trails excepted


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Next couple of days are going to be thrilling. I am actually glad Bernal cracked on stage 17, shows that he is 'normal' unlike, I suspect, the Slovenian(s).


Normal as in what ?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Quick Step must fancy Almeida for today the pace their putting out.
Ganna has had to drop back to drag the whole of the second groups back.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Quick Step must fancy Almeida for today the pace their putting out.
> Ganna has had to drop back to drag the whole of the second groups back.


DQS pulling again


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Some pace they've rode today.....saying that when you glance back and see Ganna smiling it must be a nightmare ! 
How good has he been this Giro.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Attacks!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Is he on a bad day again ?


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Has Bernal cracked or is he being safe


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Yates goes again


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Has Bernal cracked or is he being safe


Think he's suffering


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Although I do hope it's a blag !


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Although I do hope it's a blag !


I want Yates to take a couple of minutes!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I want Yates to take a couple of minutes!


I'll save you the worry....he won't


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Kelly is using a lot of words to say very little!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Bernal is going to attack


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Yates doesn't look as fresh as the other day


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Yates doesn't look as fresh as the other day


Bernal rode a clever stage there.... no panic.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Wow what a full on stage!
Well done Yatesy


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Wow what a full on stage!
> Well done Yatesy


Another big stage tommorow


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal rode a clever stage there.... no panic.


Yes, he was suffering but played it cannily


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Martinez was worth his wages today ?


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Martinez was worth his wages today ?


And some. And Castroviejo. And Top Ganna.
Would like to see Martinez ride as leader for a half decent team.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2021)

Shadow said:


> And some. And Castroviejo. And Top Ganna.
> Would like to see Martinez ride as leader for a half decent team.


It's easy to forget he is what 7 th on GC....good in TT aswell.


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Wow what a full on stage!
> Well done Yatesy


Yatesy.....sounds like he's your mate and you go to Bury market to buy your black pudding together every Wednesday


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Yatesy.....sounds like he's your mate and you go to Bury market to buy your black pudding together every Wednesday


And not forgetting after shopping to stop in the pub for a swift half of Thwaites...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2021)

Me and Yatesy go back a long way


----------



## Cathryn (29 May 2021)

I'm intrigued as to whether or not Bernal's back is 'falling off' as Wiggins said. When he was on the podium, he seemed to be moving quite fluidly.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm intrigued as to whether or not Bernal's back is 'falling off' as Wiggins said. When he was on the podium, he seemed to be moving quite fluidly.


Be a shame if it is his back.Although people thinking he had a shocker yesterday coming third and losing 30 seconds lol....Yates was the fastest but not by enough.Bernal rode a clever stage,no panic.I think the same again today.Limit his losses and he wins 😁


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2021)

It's a pity that the Ineos team is much stronger than BE+Bahrain. If it was the other way round they could isolate Bernal on the first climb and then it would be a stage for the ages

As it is, I suspect he will lose a bit of time to Yates but nowhere near enough to put winning the Giro in doubt. Caruso will drop to 3rd, others too far back to make an impact


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> It's a pity that the Ineos team is much stronger than BE+Bahrain. If it was the other way round they could isolate Bernal on the first climb and then it would be a stage for the ages
> 
> As it is, I suspect he will lose a bit of time to Yates but nowhere near enough to put winning the Giro in doubt. Caruso will drop to 3rd, others too far back to make an impact


But that's the whole point of a team ? Yates rode his best performance yesterday in the Giro...no where near good enough to take enough time though.


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> But that's the whole point of a team ? Yates rode his best performance yesterday in the Giro...no where near good enough to take enough time though.


Yes it is the point of a team, but from a sporting spectacle it's just a pity. Imagine if BE et al was able to isolate Bernal on the St Bernadino...but they won't be able to


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Yes it is the point of a team, but from a sporting spectacle it's just a pity. Imagine if BE et al was able to isolate Bernal on the St Bernadino...but they won't be able to


Got work today so I'll watch later....never say never ! It's possible,Froome 🙄 I think he'll try anyway.Who knows about Bernals health,if it's his back a TT bike will be like a instrument of torture ! 
Getting back to team work yesterday was a masterclass by Ineos.The way Ganna went back for Martinez and pulled the whole lot of them.Seems like he's allways got a smile on his face aswell  Bernal will be a worthy winner if he can last out.Fingers crossed.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> The way Ganna went back for Martinez and pulled the whole lot of them.Seems like he's allways got a smile on his face aswell




It must be horrible to be pulling your pluck out trying to drop ineos and you turn round to see Ganna smiling at you


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

Just in what have I missed


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

Caruso takes the stage with a gutsy ride there.
Another masterclass by Ineos though...Martinez ! Feck I was wondering will he ever give up


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2021)

martinez is a machine..


----------



## GuyBoden (29 May 2021)

People were queuing for Bury Black Pudding, but I think it has run out........😢


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

roadrash said:


> martinez is a machine..


He finished off most off the chasers including Yates and Almeida on his own and still came in third !


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> People were queuing for Bury Black Pudding, but I think it has run out........😢
> 
> View attachment 591140


Go back next Wednesday to catch Yatesy and Rich


----------



## Domus (29 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Go back next Wednesday to catch Yatesy and Rich



And me


----------



## mjr (29 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Caruso takes the stage with a gutsy ride there.


First WT win, they say. Top ride and real class to thank Bilbao as he parked up. Don't remember Bernard doing that to Martinez. Shame no big differences expected in the snooze trial but maybe there will be another surprise like those TDFs.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2021)

mjr said:


> First WT win, they say. Top ride and real class to thank Bilbao as he parked up. Don't remember Bernard doing that to Martinez. Shame no big differences expected in the snooze trial but maybe there will be another surprise like those TDFs.


Something Landa has never done...so many what ifs ?
I'm pretty sure Martinez and Bernal are more than happy....is there a more formidable duo in pro cycling at the moment ? No didn't think so.Im sure he'll be well rewarded.
The empire strikes back


----------



## Milzy (30 May 2021)

Very slim chance but it’s possible if Bernal has a bad TT Caruso could take this. Also possible for Yates to move into second & Bernal to slip into third. Now that would be an exiting final stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> Very slim chance but it’s possible if Bernal has a bad TT Caruso could take this. Also possible for Yates to move into second & Bernal to slip into third. Now that would be an exiting final stage.


Only exiting thing today is Martinez fighting for fifth place 
Dauphine starts today if you don't fancy watching Ganna take the stage win.....


----------



## Milzy (30 May 2021)

You can enter your Dauphine team before 12. Be quick. It will auto add you to the C.C league.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> You can enter your Dauphine team before 12. Be quick. It will auto add you to the C.C league.


Barely enough time for me...I usually spend hours/weeks studying form and past results


----------



## roadrash (30 May 2021)

missed the cut off for the Dauphine then, just as well my pin is blunt and i cant find my blindfold.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2021)

No final surprises for the ITT.
Great comeback by Bernal after his problems last year and an honourable mention for Yates and Caruso in the GC.
I enjoyed the new stage winners too and always good to see Dan Martin win again.

Let's hope the Tour is entertaining


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2021)

Tour Win and Giro by the time your 24....not bad.I even like the little wobble he had when he lost 30 seconds.Just to make the race exciting again 🙄
Great ride by Caruso and Yates.Just really hard to put a dent in a team like Ineos had.


----------



## Cathryn (30 May 2021)

Thoroughly enjoyed watching the Giro! My GCN subscription has been well worth it and I’ve particularly enjoyed watching The Breakaway after each stage too! Can’t imagine I’ll be watching Ned and David during the Tour, even if I feel slightly disloyal!


----------



## Cathryn (30 May 2021)

His name is epic...tacos are delicious


----------



## rualexander (30 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Can’t imagine I’ll be watching Ned and David during the Tour, even if I feel slightly disloyal!



Their 'Never Strays Farfalle' Giro version of their 'Never Strays Far' podcast has been very good though.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2021)

Enjoyed the Giro, a noticeable rider for me was, João Almeida, who looked good in the mountains, good in the TT, but lost so much time on stage 4 for some reason. He's only aged 22, so could be a future top contender in the GC. He was 4th in the Giro last year, 6th this year.


----------



## Domus (31 May 2021)

He lost time waiting for Remco


----------



## Milzy (31 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Enjoyed the Giro, a noticeable rider for me was, João Almeida, who looked good in the mountains, good in the TT, but lost so much time on stage 4 for some reason. He's only aged 22, so could be a future top contender in the GC. He was 4th in the Giro last year, 6th this year.


He’d be on the podium if it wasn’t for waiting for Remco. Yeah he’s a wonder kid but wasn’t ready for this GT, even if working for Almeida.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2021)

Great Giro, enjoyed that! Not too long until TdF now


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

It's easy to forget the Bernal from last year,people actually wrote him off...one hit wonder etc.He showed just how good he is again.I don't think we even saw the best of him in his first tour win.Hopefully soon,not this year I know but would be nice to see Pogi,Roglic,Bernal slog it out on a mountain somewhere


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

Milzy said:


> He’d be on the podium if it wasn’t for waiting for Remco. Yeah he’s a wonder kid but wasn’t ready for this GT, even if working for Almeida.


Ridiculous amount of expectation put on him at 21,he had what...11 days racing before the Giro.Should of just let him feck about and see how it went instead of the pressure of joint leaders with Almeida.Be good to see him back soon.


----------



## Domus (31 May 2021)

I enjoy the Giro more than TdF. The TdF has so much history, prestige and pressure the racing can be a bit predictable. Some teams ride not to win but to not lose. There are of course exceptions.

I still watch it though


----------



## matticus (31 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ridiculous amount of expectation put on him at 21,he had what...11 days racing before the Giro.Should of just let him feck about and see how it went instead of the pressure of joint leaders with Almeida.Be good to see him back soon.


Yeah. At first I thought it was a ruse, they were actually all in for João.

Apparently not ...

Could be an interesting behind the scenes story, hopefully Remco will win big one day and tell the story with a wry smile.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ridiculous amount of expectation put on him at 21,he had what...11 days racing before the Giro.Should of just let him feck about and see how it went instead of the pressure of joint leaders with Almeida.Be good to see him back soon.


They should have let Remco fark arse about and targeted the Vuelta in my humble etc etc etc


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

rich p said:


> They should have let Remco fark arse about and targeted the Vuelta in my humble etc etc etc


Agreed...although who's to say he's a GC contender.Maybe it's just not in him ? 
Hope he is in the Vuelta though.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2021)

Domus said:


> I enjoy the Giro more than TdF. The TdF has so much history, prestige and pressure the racing can be a bit predictable. Some teams ride not to win but to not lose. There are of course exceptions.
> 
> I still watch it though


I just love the scenery in Italy....never fails to make me hungry 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> They should have let Remco fark arse about and targeted the Vuelta in my humble etc etc etc


Looking forward to it....
https://www.velonews.com/news/egan-bernal-confirms-he-will-race-vuelta-a-espana/


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2021)

would love to see him be a winner of all three grand tours at 24 years old...... hmm whats the youngest anyone has done that


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2021)

roadrash said:


> would love to see him be a winner of all three grand tours at 24 years old...... hmm whats the youngest anyone has done that


Contador ? Think he was 25


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2021)

To answer my own question , contador aged 25


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Contador ? Think he was 25


 

yep,
 just checked @Adam4868


----------



## Milzy (1 Jun 2021)

roadrash said:


> To answer my own question , contador aged 25


Many were still juicing then. He has many very old KOM’s still to be beaten.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2021)

Bernal tests positive ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1400852159172841476?s=19


----------



## Milzy (4 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal tests positive !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1400852159172841476?s=19



I bet he had no idea he was carrying a deadly virus after his Giro win.
Velogames Suisse 2021 went live for entries earlier today. Get your teams in.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> I bet he had no idea he was carrying a deadly virus after his Giro win.
> Velogames Suisse 2021 went live for entries earlier today. Get your teams in.


Dumoulin is back for that I think.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2021)

@Milzy Have you set up a mini league ? Or do you mean just enter the whole thing.


----------



## Milzy (4 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> @Milzy Have you set up a mini league ? Or do you mean just enter the whole thing.


It seems as long as we are logged into velo games every time we enter a team for any grand tour, it’s automatically putting us into the CC league. Nice & easy.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Dumoulin is back for that I think.


That's good news! Team announcement *HERE*.


----------



## matticus (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's good news! Team announcement *HERE*.


Good to see that Big Tom is much more realistic with his targets than poor Froome has been. welcome back Tom!


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2021)

my team has been picked with a brand new blidfold and pin , come on get your teams picked @Katherine @rich p etc


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Good to see that Big Tom is much more realistic with his targets than poor Froome has been. welcome back Tom!


Good to set your sights high....Tom is a one hit wonder,Froome is one of the best GT riders we've seen 😁


----------



## matticus (5 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Good to set your sights high....Tom is a one hit wonder,Froome is one of the best GT riders we've seen 😁


Is or was?? (On both riders!)


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2021)

roadrash said:


> my team has been picked with a brand new blidfold and pin , come on get your teams picked @Katherine @rich p etc


I'm a complete Vainqueur....


----------

